# A good craft beer selection...



## AStateJB

...is dangerous to my bank account and my health! The only good thing about working out of town it's I've found a store with an excellent beer selection!

HOWEVER my wife would :kicknuts: if she found out that I just spent $55 on 5 beers! :lol:


----------



## Scott W.

Ouch....hide the receipt


----------



## SilverStreak

AStateJB said:


> ...is dangerous to my bank account and my health! The only good thing about working out of town it's I've found a store with an excellent beer selection!
> 
> HOWEVER my wife would :kicknuts: if she found out that I just spent $55 on 5 beers! :lol:


I find that it's best to get her a nice bottle of wine to disguise the fact that I just blew that much money on beer  If that doesn't satisfy her, I just try to bore her to death with the history of beer and why what I'm doing is actually research to find my favorite beer. Come to think of it, that's how I explain to her why I'm buying all these different stogies too!


----------



## AStateJB

SilverStreak said:


> I find that it's best to get her a nice bottle of wine to disguise the fact that I just blew that much money on beer  If that doesn't satisfy her, I just try to bore her to death with the history of beer and why what I'm doing is actually research to find my favorite beer. Come to think of it, that's how I explain to her why I'm buying all these different stogies too!


ound: I love it!

Here's this week's lineup...


----------



## mpls

I feel your pain buddy. It's a lot easier to stash cigars without the wife giving you the evil eye than beer, especially when the beer fridge is full and it starts going in the normal fridge...I came home this past weekend with a crapload of bombers and all she could say was 'are we good on beer for a while now?' Oops


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> I feel your pain buddy. It's a lot easier to stash cigars without the wife giving you the evil eye than beer, especially when the beer fridge is full and it starts going in the normal fridge...I came home this past weekend with a crapload of bombers and all she could say was 'are we good on beer for a while now?' Oops


NICE! "Good on beer..." HA! Your wife is funny! :lol:


----------



## mpls

Right?? It's no different than cigars - never enough.


----------



## AStateJB

Talk about persistent lacing!










Excuse the frat boy mug. I needed something that would hold an entire 750ml beer so I could drink outside while I smoke. :lol:


----------



## Cigar Noob

we picked up a 2nd fridge to put in a spare bedroom for our beer. Always something nice to pick from. Of course my gf always tries to go for my seasonal/limited stuff....

I've been into trying stuff with a cork in it and found some very nice stuff. Anything high in alcohol or hops and I'm in.


----------



## AStateJB

Cigar Noob said:


> I've been into trying stuff with a cork in it and found some very nice stuff. Anything high in alcohol or hops and I'm in.


Other than the hops that pretty much sums up where I'm at, at the moment... don't necessarily dislike the hoppy stuff, it's just not my usual preference. But I LOVE beer! :beerchug:


----------



## HoserX

Come on guys, it's only Monday night. You can't start showing off all these excellent barly pop's till later in the week. Must hold off, must hold off, must hold off, till..... Tuesday.


----------



## AStateJB

HoserX said:


> Come on guys, it's only Monday night. You can't start showing off all these excellent barly pop's till later in the week. Must hold off, must hold off, must hold off, till..... Tuesday.


Mmmmm.... Unfiltered Belgian ale!


----------



## SilverStreak

I


HoserX said:


> Come on guys, it's only Monday night. You can't start showing off all these excellent barly pop's till later in the week. Must hold off, must hold off, must hold off, till..... Tuesday.


I don't have the willpower to wait til tomorrow. Afterall, what's Monday Night Football without a brew and a smoke?


----------



## ejgarnut

dang....nice pickups guys!

looking forward to reading some reviews....


----------



## android

nice selections fellas!

Josh, I've tried all but the Adoration, and they were all really good beers... that cocoa mole beer is crazy, get ready for that one! and that brett beer between NB and Lost Abbey is phenomenal!

mpls, have only tried the Belgian Style Yeti out of those, the rest are makin' my mouth water!!


----------



## AStateJB

Good to know. I couldn't pass up the cocoa mole. It just founded to weird to miss! :lol: I may have to review a couple of these...


----------



## mpls

Dang Josh, it's only 9am, but that Belgium Farmhouse is making me awfully thirsty.


----------



## AStateJB

Holy moley, Cocoa Molé!










This stuff is crazy, but good. Reminds me of curry except way better!


----------



## mpls

Damn Josh, looks good bro. Here's mine for tonight 3floyds moloko milk stout.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Damn Josh, looks good bro. Here's mine for tonight 3floyds moloko milk stout.


That looks and sounds delicious!

I plan to keep this thread going. So feel free, everyone, to add your own beer selections! :tu


----------



## TNTitan

Here is where I will be on Saturday:


----------



## AStateJB

:jaw: I'm jealous!

And hi, Jesse! Haven't seen you around in a while. How's the kiddo?


----------



## TNTitan

Good man. Getting big. Thought about taking him to festival. Wife said "no".


----------



## AStateJB

TNTitan said:


> Good man. Getting big. Thought about taking him to festival. Wife said "no".


:lol: Worth a try... Smoked through all the cigars I sent yet?


----------



## beerindex

$55 for 5 beers? That is child's play. I've spent more than that on single bottles. Well, okay, only one bottle cost over that, and another costs almost exactly that. But still.


----------



## TNTitan

AStateJB said:


> :lol: Worth a try... Smoked through all the cigars I sent yet?


Almost all of em. All great!


----------



## AStateJB

TNTitan said:


> Almost all of em. All great!


Good to know!  I wonder if I still have your address...


----------



## HIM

AStateJB said:


> ound: I love it!
> 
> Here's this week's lineup...


I've never been able to find any of those but I've heard so many good things about Saison DuPont, Adoration, and that New Belgium Brett. I was lucky enough to try SN Brett Brux though, and three philosophers is awesome so I can only imagine how good the rest of their stuff is. Same with that Yeti, I want some!!!! Justin have you ever mixed that Youngs with Wells Banana Bread beer? It makes a kick ass dessert beer.


----------



## mpls

Nope, I've never mixed the two of them together, but it sure sounds good. The Abita 25th Anny was another good chocolaty stout with vanilla and carmel mixed in, at 7% it wasn't the strongest but was quite balanced and enjoyable.


----------



## HIM

I went to school with the founder of Abita, Jim Patton, son Will. One hell of a cool guy, they moved down here after they sold the company and used to have Abitas original boil kettle in their house. Their dog turbo was a riot!!!! Now they live in Washington state.


----------



## mpls

No sh#t? That had to be pretty cool...


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Great selection Josh, Saison Dupont is still my favorite saison, and you can never go wrong with Ommegang.


----------



## mpls

Well Josh your pic had me thinking of the saison DuPont when I was at the store, so I had to pick one up - I guess someone else slipped the Baltic porter in there.










But decided to have my favorite surly furious.


----------



## AStateJB

Looks good, Justin!

Here's my menu for tonight...










The Lost Abbey & New Belgium Brett Beer with some G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight.


----------



## TNTitan

AStateJB said:


> Good to know!  I wonder if I still have your address...


No. You destroyed it. We live in a van down by the river now.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Tonight's beer:










New local brewer and it's a saison so couldn't resist trying it out.


----------



## Necmo

A lot of fine looking brews in this thread


----------



## AStateJB

TNTitan said:


> No. You destroyed it. We live in a van down by the river now.


ound:



The_Chosen_One said:


> Tonight's beer:
> 
> New local brewer and it's a saison so couldn't resist trying it out.


Nice. The most interesting thing our local brewer makes is a paradise porter. How was it?


----------



## android

Josh, what did you think of the 'Brett Beer'?


----------



## AStateJB

android said:


> Josh, what did you think of the 'Brett Beer'?


It was good. Had a very clean, refreshing flavor and was very easy to drink.

Here's tonight treat...










I suggest the Hennepin to anyone who enjoys saison! It is slightly sour, very crisp, and very tasty IMO.


----------



## AStateJB

Are any of you guys members of Beeradvocate?


----------



## doomXsaloon

AStateJB said:


> Are any of you guys members of Beeradvocate?


yes, I am on as doomXsaloon


----------



## doomXsaloon

mpls said:


> Well Josh your pic had me thinking of the saison DuPont when I was at the store, so I had to pick one up - I guess someone else slipped the Baltic porter in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But decided to have my favorite surly furious.


Amen to that one, brother! Got a home brew Furious kit from Northern Brewer that I need to make soon!!

Ever have Pliny, Gandhi-Bot, or Heady Topper??


----------



## mpls

doomXsaloon said:


> Amen to that one, brother! Got a home brew Furious kit from Northern Brewer that I need to make soon!!
> 
> Ever have Pliny, Gandhi-Bot, or Heady Topper??


A lot of my friends get there stuff from Northern Brewer - I just drink their delicious product once it's finished...

I've had the Pliny, but not the others. If you like furious, have you ever had their Abrasive? I know taste is completely subjective, but I would drink Abrasive over any double IPA that I've had.


----------



## AStateJB

doomXsaloon said:


> yes, I am on as doomXsaloon


Cool. I'm following you now. I just joined last night.

I'm going to have to look for Surly.


----------



## mpls

Unfortunately, Surly only distributes to the twin cities as they struggle to keep up with that demand as it is. Their limited release stuff is just like some of the cigars (pretty ridiculous) - if you're not at the store within in an hour or two of it being dropped off, you don't get it...don't get me wrong though, I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Jordan23

I would love some reviews. Craft beers interest me. For these prices, they better be damn good, and I bet they are.


----------



## AStateJB

Jordan23 said:


> I would love some reviews. Craft beers interest me. For these prices, they better be damn good, and I bet they are.


They are delicious! I plan on reviewing the Ommegang Adoration this weekend. I have high hopes for it since it was the most expensive of this week's batch of 5 and the Ommegang Hennepin I had last night was great!


----------



## mpls

This week a couple guys have blown the crap out of my mailbox. Then my mom showed up tonight to visit for the weekend and knocked me out with a bunch of awesome beer I can't get in MN! I thought this had to be my lucky week or something, until 10 min ago when I dropped the bottle opener smashing my iPad screen, doh! Anywho, is 31 to old for your mom to be buying you beer??

Cheers fellas!


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> ...is 31 to old for your mom to be buying you?


HECK NO! My mom would never buy me beer in a million years! Consider yourself lucky! :lol:

I've heard nothing, but good things about Three Floyds and Goose Island. Let us know how they are.

I'll be posting a review of Adoration in a little while, but I warn you, my review will not do this beer justice!


----------



## mpls

AStateJB said:


> HECK NO! My mom would never buy me beer in a million years! Consider yourself lucky! :lol:
> 
> I've heard nothing, but good things about Three Floyds and Goose Island. Let us know how they are.
> 
> I'll be posting a review of Adoration in a little while, but I warn you, my review will not do this beer justice!


Wow, sounds like you really enjoyed that one. I look forward to reading the review.

I'm a big fan of 3floyds, but haven't tried the bourbon county yet.


----------



## Jordan23

AStateJB said:


> HECK NO! My mom would never buy me beer in a million years! Consider yourself lucky! :lol:
> 
> I've heard nothing, but good things about Three Floyds and Goose Island. Let us know how they are.
> 
> I'll be posting a review of Adoration in a little while, but I warn you, my review will not do this beer justice!


I cant wait to read it.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Wow, sounds like you really enjoyed that one. I look forward to reading the review.


I really did! I haven't had a lot of winter seasonal brews, but Adoration is easily my favorite. 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...42-ommegang-adoration-review.html#post3719938


----------



## Cigar Noob

Drinking jolly pumpkin la roja right now. Very tasty. Bottled 5/11, and they use 1 yr old beer so it has about 2 years of sitting around. Nice acidity and sweetness.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

AStateJB said:


> ound:
> 
> Nice. The most interesting thing our local brewer makes is a paradise porter. How was it?


Pretty good, I've had a few saisons but this was my first that was hoppy. A unique twist, actually really brought out the floral notes. I still prefer a more traditional Belgian style, it's always cool to try a more Americanized version


----------



## mpls

After reading the other thread on sours earlier in the week, I was reminded that I actually still had a few of them stored away. I decided to have red Belgium - Monks Cafe Flemish Sour Ale. It's a very balanced sour ale that doesn't go over the top, heavy on the cherry and grape flavors. If there is one complaint I have on this one, is I wish it had a longer finish...

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

Sounds tasty, Justin! I love me some sours!










Red Hoptober tonight with dinner. Pretty good brew.


----------



## AStateJB

I realize that some of these may not technically be craft beers, but oh well... :lol:

Picked up a 4 pack of Duvel on base yesterday. It's a tasty, hoppy brew and came with a free glass. I like free stuff! :tu


----------



## mpls

Don't worry Josh, I won't leave you hanging. I'm having one too (shocking). Tonight it's just a little sumpin wild










Enjoy the Duvel, a nice classic that's good at anytime!


----------



## AStateJB

Oh, I also discovered that there is a Brett Saison in the Boulevard Smokestack series. Got one of those too. I'll be trying that one next weekend.


----------



## Cigar Noob

mpls said:


> Don't worry Josh, I won't leave you hanging. I'm having one too (shocking). Tonight it's just a little sumpin wild


I've been drinking this a lot the past few weeks. I had one the other day that had a lot of banana flavor which completely shocked me. Had another last night and it was the typical citrusy hops. Wonder what the deal was with the other one. I also wonder why they went with 22oz this year and 6pk last year. Oh well, as a big Lagunitas fan as long as I can get it I'm happy.

Got this today:


----------



## mpls

Good questions Jonathan, I have no idea. At first I thought maybe they started putting all seasonals in bombers, but since the brown shugga is still in a six pack you can scratch that off the list.


----------



## AStateJB

It's beer time! :beerchug:










Rogue Dad's Little Helper Black IPA with a MUWAT +11


----------



## doomXsaloon

Hosting a big barleywine night Sat nite in the Doom Saloon....lookin for suggestions for a suitable, delicious cigar pairing. For the night of Stouts I had a Camacho Triple Maduro; that worked nicely  I could do one of those again....or? Thinkin something big to stand up to/cut through the heaviness and high abvs of the barleywines. Any ideas, fellow craft beer puffers??


----------



## AStateJB

Hmmm... That's a good question. Are you looking for complimentary flavors or contesting flavors?


----------



## doomXsaloon

AStateJB said:


> Hmmm... That's a good question. Are you looking for complimentary flavors or contesting flavors?


Definitely complimentary....gonna be a long night with many rare and aged barleywines....No contest...the barleywines win!


----------



## AStateJB

Got any Feral Flying Pigs?


----------



## doomXsaloon

No...I've got a #9....the Skull Breaker is somewhat similar in profile, tho not as complex.


----------



## AStateJB

Those might work. I was thinking FFP because it's powerful but sweet and chocolaty... A well rested 601 Blue would work too.


----------



## mpls

That Rogue looks mighty tasty Josh! I had the Great Lakes Imperial Red with the lil drac.










I don't know Ken, but I'd stick with a strong Nicaraguan smoke - tat cojonu 03 is one of my favorites.


----------



## AStateJB

It's pretty good, Justin. There's more to it than just hops, unlike some IPAs.


----------



## AStateJB

It doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## mpls

Already Josh? Damn, I haven't even left work yet!

I love the beer, and crowned heads 4kicks. How is the Headly Grange, I've been looking forward to trying one.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Already Josh? Damn, I haven't even left work yet!
> 
> I love the beer, and crowned heads 4kicks. How is the Headly Grange, I've been looking forward to trying one.


It's 5 o'clock here... :lol:

It's GOOOOOOD! Very woody and earthy with baking spice, just a touch of heat on the retro-hale and subtle hints of leather and coffee. Huge mouthfuls of rich thick smoke. Reminds me a little of a premium Tatuaje.


----------



## android

lookin' good fellas! love the little drac/nosferatu pairing!


----------



## AStateJB

android said:


> lookin' good fellas! love the little drac/nosferatu pairing!


Thanks, Andrew. Feel free to add your own experiences! I love seeing what my fellow beer fanatics are enjoying.


----------



## mpls

A premium tat? Now I really got track down the Headly grange.

Android - I was sad to drink the Nosferatu as it was my last one and I haven't seen it around for a while. It sure was enjoyable with the lil drac though.

Tonight, I'm having a bottle of Goose Island Bourbon County - a 15% abv stout. It was the first time I've had it and all I can say is wow!!! It's one of the best stouts I've ever had. Right up there with the Darkness and Darklord. There are dark fruit flavors, bourbon, vanilla and bitter chocolate. The mouthfeel is full, very thick, and low carbination. Just awesome. Any of you had this?


----------



## Sarge

mpls said:


> A premium tat? Now I really got track down the Headly grange.
> 
> Android - I was sad to drink the Nosferatu as it was my last one and I haven't seen it around for a while. It sure was enjoyable with the lil drac though.
> 
> Tonight, I'm having a bottle of Goose Island Bourbon County - a 15% abv stout. It was the first time I've had it and all I can say is wow!!! It's one of the best stouts I've ever had. Right up there with the Darkness and Darklord. There are dark fruit flavors, bourbon, vanilla and bitter chocolate. The mouthfeel is full, very thick, and low carbination. Just awesome. Any of you had this?


Mmmm looks great. Sounds great too!! I've been wanting to try the Bourbon County & Vintage Ales. Problem is the only GI in town is India Pale Ale. Summertime, Mild Winter & Christmas Ale are some of my faves.... Luckily enough Woodmans in Green Bay has some GI & normally has the seasonals at some point; though never Christmas Ale. Today my parents brought me home a bottle of Juliet. Bottled Jan 2012. :tu Along w/ a six pack of Sam Adams White Christmas that I'm looking forward to trying. Unfortunately that's the only Vintage Ale they had while Mild Winter & Christmas Ale weren't present yet. Since it's the first of Nov that's not really surprising but I'm dying for a glass of Mild Winter. I never get down there [Green Bay] because I have no reason to take a 2 hour trip so always have them on the look out. Hopefully I'll get to try the Bourbon & Vintage Ales soon though. If there's any I really love I wouldn't mind stocking up. Especially since the Vintage Ales all age up to 5 years in the bottle. nuff rambling, I be jealous, good stuff bro.


----------



## mpls

I've had the Mild Winter in the past, but not the Juliet. Enjoy that one Sarge, it sounds interesting!

I find it hilarious for parents to be on the lookout for beer. Once my Mom found out there's beer I love that's sold in WI and not MN, she's been on a mad hunt. I guess it's one of the things that allows her to continue providing for me eventhough I'm a grown man, lol. My Dad on the other hand, told me I'm an idiot for collecting/drinking such brews and thinks I should just get beer from my sister (director of marketing for MillerCoors) for next to nothing. Sorry Dad and sis, don't hate me... (I do drink a lot of Miller/Coors on the golf course - gotta show some support for the family)


----------



## AStateJB

I love beer and cigars!!! 










Ommegang Seduction and a Flor de las Antillas.


----------



## mpls

This week is just a Ommegang festival for you Josh! Nice!

I picked up a few things after a long day at the office and enjoyed a funky sour from Epic...


----------



## AStateJB

The closest liquor store has a pretty huge selection of Ommegang. I'm trying to work my way through them while I'm here and figure out which ones are my favorites so I can buy some to take home. My local stores back home don't carry it. 

Nice selection you have there! :tu

So many beers, so little time... :lol:


----------



## SocraticDave

Oh man it was a mistake viewing this thread, now I'm tempted to make the trek out of this dry town I'm in for some good beer. I love the cherry flavor in Three Philosophers, btw.


----------



## AStateJB

Welcome to the party, Dave! Grab a beer and a 'gar and join us. 

More Ommegang tonight and a Cain F.


----------



## ejgarnut

La Fin Du Monde - The end of the world

Belgian style Trippel

Smells yummy - yeasty, breadish, fruity & spicey. Tastes the same with maybe lemon, banana & clove? Hard to tell, the flavors work well together so none really stand out to me. Nice (9%) alcohol warmth on the finish....great beer imo...










this beer is well worth trying if you get a chance

and yes, I do have more than one beer glass. somewhere


----------



## AStateJB

That sounds fantastic, Terry! I'll definitely be on the lookout for that one!

I went a little more basic tonight, with a Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin.


----------



## mpls

Sounds good Terry! Josh is that pumpkin decent?

I'm sitting out in the garage puffin on the Frank jr with a Surly Furious. The only good thing about smoking in the garage is my beer that can't fit in either of the fridges is only a short reach away.

Cheers fellas!


----------



## AStateJB

I really like the Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin. Very crisp flavor with just the right amount of pumpkin and spices.


----------



## mpls

Hmm. To the best of my recollection I haven't actually seen that one at the shop. Since its under South African Breweries, I just might have to ask the sis to snag some of that for me...thanks Josh, it sounds good.


----------



## mpls

Trying out my first Davidoff and lovin it. The Founders Breakfast Stout is also delicious. Don't judge me just because I like beer in my morning coffee!! Lol


----------



## AStateJB

:lol: I've been craving a beer this morning myself, but I knew the wife would have something to say about that so I resisted. lol


----------



## android

AStateJB said:


> :lol: I've been craving a beer this morning myself, but I knew the wife would have something to say about that so I resisted. lol


my breath still smells like the beers I drank last night (Ok, I might have had a few too many)...


----------



## android

Justin, Odell = my favorite brewery ever, super jelly that they distribute to MN, but that ain't so far away I guess!


----------



## mpls

android said:


> Justin, Odell = my favorite brewery ever, super jelly that they distribute to MN, but that ain't so far away I guess!


I really like myrcenary and then most of their regular release stuff, but haven't tried the woodcut or meddler yet. If you can accept the price of the woodcut I've heard good things.

If you ever want to try something, let me now. I'd be more than happy to send stuff your way...


----------



## android

mpls said:


> I really like myrcenary and then most of their regular release stuff, but haven't tried the woodcut or meddler yet. If you can accept the price of the woodcut I've heard good things.
> 
> If you ever want to try something, let me now. I'd be more than happy to send stuff your way...


appreciate the offer. i went to college in Ft. Collins, so Odell (and all myriad other beers in that town) was my introduction to craft beer. their IPA is one of my favorite beers on earth.

i tried the Freik (or however you spell it) that came out last year, it was pretty tasty, i'm glad to see them doing sour/barrel aged stuff.


----------



## AStateJB

I'm back at home, in the man cave tonight, with a Boulevard Smokestack Saison-Brett and some MacBaren Black Ambrosia in my cob.










The light sweet almost floral flavor of the baccy goes great with the saison!


----------



## mpls

A Belgium Farmhouse filled with fruit floral notes accompanied with a t52.


----------



## AStateJB

GREAT combo!!! I love the Saison Dupont and it's impossible to go wrong with an LP!


----------



## Swany

Well, look what ol Swany stumbled upon. I love me some craft beers, havent had anything "light" in a few years now. Will start posting up my pairings, but mine won't be as impressive as you guys. I'm mainly a hop-head, with some trips down the porter or stout aisle. Great thread ya started Josh.


----------



## AStateJB

Thanks, Rob. Glad to have you with us. 

It's officially after noon now so I'm enjoying a Duvel.


----------



## mpls

Ha, nice Josh!! 

Rob, I'm also a big hop-head, but for some reason it drowns out my taste buds when I smoke a cigar. The other night I had my go to brew Surly Furious and a tat frank jr - might as well of had a swisher sweet (ok maybe I exaggerate a little). I love all styles of beer, so for my own tastes I tend to drink others with a gar. Look forward to your posts!


----------



## Sarge

mpls said:


> I've had the Mild Winter in the past, but not the Juliet. Enjoy that one Sarge, it sounds interesting!
> 
> I find it hilarious for parents to be on the lookout for beer. Once my Mom found out there's beer I love that's sold in WI and not MN, she's been on a mad hunt. I guess it's one of the things that allows her to continue providing for me eventhough I'm a grown man, lol. My Dad on the other hand, told me I'm an idiot for collecting/drinking such brews and thinks I should just get beer from my sister (director of marketing for MillerCoors) for next to nothing. Sorry Dad and sis, don't hate me... (I do drink a lot of Miller/Coors on the golf course - gotta show some support for the family)


yeah I was surprised to finally have found one of the Vintage Ales. I never figured it was quite that expensive though. Figured maybe $8-10 a bottle, not $15! :shocked: Should be some good stuff though. I recently saw that GI has a new bottling line being put up & once that's done there's, I believe, 5 of the Vintage Ales which will be bottled. :tu So keep your eyes peeled. I'd imagine all 5 should be hitting shelves w/in the next 3 months. Hopefully/Probably sooner. Christmas Ale has always eluded me but a friend downstate shipped me a 4 pack last year and he just sent me a pic the other day, 2012 4 pack in hand. :tu still wouldn't mind finding another 4 pack though. Like the Vintage Ales the Christmas develops in the bottle for up to 5 years. Anyway, no doubt, definitely be enjoying that Juliet some time. Just not entirely sure when since it falls under the irreplaceable atm.

Make no mistake, even though my parents are on the lookout I'm still the one footing the bill, Lol. I just never have a reason to head down to Green Bay and don't want to make a 4 hour [round] trip just to check inventory. No doubt, even if you're old now you're still her baby so she wants to help. :tu that's cool. Lol yeah, that doesn't surprise me. Your dad sounds like most guys out there who are a bit older. Why pay that much for beer? beers beer, etc, etc. If I'm looking to get wasted I might drink whatever, still has to be something I enjoy, but when I'm kicking back for a beer or two you might as well drink something with some style, something that not only you enjoy but is far beyond the quality of that mass produced run of the mill stuff. :tu


----------



## mpls

I hear ya Sarge, I think the bourbon county was something like $24 for a 4 pack. Like cigars, it's not a cheap hobby. Funny, yes my father is one of those guys...he's done pretty well for himself, but would rather warm up some hormel chilli than eat a fillet mignon. I will admit, he's taught me to save more than I spend. Anywho, I'll be on the lookout for those other brews.

Tonight I had a Founders Backwoods Bastard and if you're looking for a good scotch ale/bourbon aged ale, this is it. At just over 10% it'll keep you nice and warm in the winter months...

Cheers!


----------



## ejgarnut

Swany said:


> Great thread ya started Josh.


+1 to that.

Im enjoying reading this & seeing what beers you guys are drinking. There are still 5 or 6 beers I havent tried here yet, so maybe maybe i will find another worth mentioning. After that I will have to be a spectator only...

keep up the good work guys!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Last night's Big Barley Wine Night at the Doom Saloon....8 of us in attendance; most of us home brewers, many on beer advocate; cave dave traded for many of the HTF bottles; lots of these had at 1-3 years age on 'em....

The line-up:









Close-up of some gems:









Elixer...









Empties...









All in all, a great night of friends, barley wines, cigars, and metal. About 22 bottles tasted...stand-outs included Mother of All Storms, 2009 Bigfoot, 2009 Hog Heaven, 2010 Jubel, and Kuhnhenn Bourbon Barrel Aged.


----------



## AStateJB

That looks like a HECK of a good night, Ken! What cigar did you decide on?


----------



## doomXsaloon

AStateJB said:


> That looks like a HECK of a good night, Ken! What cigar did you decide on?


Went with a Tat red label....fit flavor profile but was a little on the light/mild side overall; didn't have the strength and body for the barley wines, but it was tatsty!


----------



## AStateJB

Giving this one another try tonight.










I still say there is something there that reminds me of green olives. I only taste it if I drink straight from the bottle, but I can still smell it when drinking from a tulip glass. "Strange" is right...


----------



## David_ESM

Just wanted to comment. A Total Wine just opened up near me last week. Up until this summer liquor in WA has been completely state controlled and sold. Since you couldn't do a complete wine/spirits/beer shop, we didn't have many specialty beer choices. Basically whatever the grocery stores sold.

Many of them do have a surprisingly good selection, but it still was nothing to write home about.

The Total Wine is. Easily over 100 beer choices with an amazing assortment of craft beers that spanned outside the typical northwest craft beers I see. They also had a tap section where you can get growlers filled with some different craft choices.

I am very excited about this...


----------



## AStateJB

That sounds pretty awesome, David! :tu


----------



## mpls

Nice David!

Olives?? Like a really salty taste? That is interesting, but oddly enough my wife puts green olives in her lite beer.

I'm also having an interesting but very tasty brew by Odell called Pond Hopper. It's an 8.9% double extra pale ale made with American hops and English malts. It tastes exactly how it sounds - a citrus hopped flavored brew mixed with malty flavors you find in say a Bass ale. Sorry I'm only a drinker and not a brewer so that's about as close in description I can get.

Cheers!


----------



## doomXsaloon

AStateJB said:


> Giving this one another try tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still say there is something there that reminds me of green olives. I only taste it if I drink straight from the bottle, but I can still smell it when drinking from a tulip glass. "Strange" is right...


Hmmm...green olives. I brewed an IPA with Bravo, Ahtanum, Simcoe, and Citra hops. It too had a strange hint of green olives. I'm thinkin it was the Ahtanum, but over the weeks that aroma/taste dissipated.


----------



## Swany

Just finishing up a 6er of New Belgium Ranger IPA and a RASS.


----------



## Swany

mpls said:


> Ha, nice Josh!!
> 
> Rob, I'm also a big hop-head, but for some reason it drowns out my taste buds when I smoke a cigar. The other night I had my go to brew Surly Furious and a tat frank jr - might as well of had a swisher sweet (ok maybe I exaggerate a little). I love all styles of beer, so for my own tastes I tend to drink others with a gar. Look forward to your posts!


I would have thought that as well, but sometimes it enhances the smoke for me. I.E. I smoked a tat pork tenderloin with Ron and I got some leather out of the gar, Ron did not. And let me go on record here and say, IMO the Tat pork tenderloin is NOT worth seeking. So, i will enjoy the nub of my RASS and the last Ranger IPA


----------



## AStateJB

It does have some saltiness, but it has the sour/tart green olive smell/flavor as well. Your wife would probably enjoy it.


----------



## mpls

Nice Rob, I've definitely enjoyed a few of those before...was recently bombed a RASS and am pumped to burn that baby down!


----------



## Swany

mpls said:


> Nice Rob, I've definitely enjoyed a few of those before...was recently bombed a RASS and am pumped to burn that baby down!


What year was that RASS? if it was mar 2012, BURN IT NOW. I promise you wont be disappointed. I had that box code a few weeks ago, best RASS EVER.


----------



## Swany

SO for my next smoke, I am smoking a Olivia V Melanio with a left hand warrior IPA.


----------



## AStateJB

Swany said:


> What year was that RASS? if it was mar 2012, BURN IT NOW. I promise you wont be disappointed. I had that box code a few weeks ago, best RASS EVER.


I concur! I burned a March '12 RASS about a month ago and it was incredible!


----------



## mpls

Left hand makes some good stuff, enjoy!

As far as the RASS goes I got it from Dan (hardcz) and its from 2011. You guys are making me wanna torch it soon!


----------



## Swany

OK, so, Left hand makes an incredible stout, or stouts, but this warrior IPA is terrible. I tried putting it in a glass, but it still tastes like shit and looks like a bud light. Ohh well, it's the first bad beer I've had since I moved to Colorado. So to wash it down, I am drinking a Payback porter gifted to me by Giana (cigargirlie). Much better.


----------



## Swany

mpls said:


> Left hand makes some good stuff, enjoy!
> 
> As far as the RASS goes I got it from Dan (hardcz) and its from 2011. You guys are making me wanna torch it soon!


IMO, let that RASS hang out for a couple more months. I just smoked an 11 RASS, they are coming back around, but if its your first one, let er rest bro.


----------



## mpls

Will do, thanks Rob. Too bad about the warrior, as you alluded too I've only has their milk stout and wake up dead RIS. Oh and some monkey one that was just ok...hopefully you enjoy the payback porter a bit more. Since you live in CO and are a fan of hops, do you drink much from Odell? Their IPA is pretty good and the myrcenary double IPA is one of my favorite hop bombs.


----------



## android

mpls said:


> Olives?? Like a really salty taste? That is interesting, but oddly enough my wife puts green olives in her lite beer.


hilarious! must be a midwest thing... my mom and dad are nuts with the olive in light beer, we call it the 'Iowa Martini'!


----------



## AStateJB

Brew time!


----------



## mpls

Ha, yes Andrew I believe you're correct! My wife got that from her girlfriends here in MN - I'd never seen such a thing before.

Whew that looks tasty Josh! At first the smoke beers were a bit overwhelming to me and all I could taste was smoke, but the last few I've had were paired with ribs and tasted awesome!

Tonight it's a golden monkey to brighten what's been a long day...


----------



## AStateJB

This is my first smoked porter and it's pretty tasty. I'll have to try more.

What style is that Golden Monkey?


----------



## mpls

The golden monkey is a tripel ale from victory(in PA). It is a Belgium style so probably right up your alley...


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> The golden monkey is a tripel ale from victory(in PA). It is a Belgium style so probably right up your alley...


Hey! That's... A pretty good assumption. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

Beer number 2, New Belgium Rye-on-Rye, and smoke number 4, 2nd bowl of Frog Morton Across the Pond.










My wife choose between the New Belgium and Rogue Yellow Snow IPA for me. I have to say... she made a good choice. :tu


----------



## Cigar Noob

Had this tonight, quite tasty.


----------



## AStateJB

Another rye tonight.










Wild Brew Rye Saison with a 5 Vegas AAA lancero. Interesting and tasty brew!


----------



## ejgarnut

AStateJB said:


> My wife choose between the New Belgium and Rogue Yellow Snow IPA for me. I have to say... she made a good choice. :tu


I dont think NB makes a bad beer do they? Think ive liked everything i tried from them...

that choc smoked porter sure looks good.

im having the st ambroise oatmeal stout tonight - wychwood hobgoblin esb last night (probably the best english beer ive had)


----------



## mpls

Nice Josh, glad you're enjoying those rye beers. The ones I've had have a nice spice to em...

I'm also happy to see that Jonathan liked the stony brook. I have that one and the new world to try from that collection and haven't heard much on them.

I'm having a Narwhal tonight. It's a good imperial stout, but doesn't quite reach the same level as some of the others I've been fortunate enough to have lately. Still a good beer though.

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

ejgarnut said:


> I dont think NB makes a bad beer do they? Think ive liked everything i tried from them...
> 
> that choc smoked porter sure looks good.
> 
> im having the st ambroise oatmeal stout tonight - wychwood hobgoblin esb last night (probably the best english beer ive had)


I definitely like some of NB's stuff more, but no, I've never had a bad one. Except maybe the Stingo...

If you like rye whiskey you would definitely enjoy the Rye-on-Rye. It's actually aged in Templeton Rye barrels.

The smoked porter was really good!


----------



## mpls

Hey Josh isn't the rye on rye from boulevard? I'm only wondering by looking at your pic, I've never had it myself. Looks like its part of that smokestack series that I made the mistook as a series of smoked beer.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Hey Josh isn't the rye on rye from boulevard? I'm only wondering by looking at your pic, I've never had it myself. Looks like its part of that smokestack series that I made the mistook as a series of smoked beer.


:doh: Yes. Brain fart! So is the Stingo.


----------



## mpls

Ha, I only wondered because I feel like I've tried just about every NB, and never heard of that one.


----------



## Swany

mpls said:


> Will do, thanks Rob. Too bad about the warrior, as you alluded too I've only has their milk stout and wake up dead RIS. Oh and some monkey one that was just ok...hopefully you enjoy the payback porter a bit more. Since you live in CO and are a fan of hops, do you drink much from Odell? Their IPA is pretty good and the myrcenary double IPA is one of my favorite hop bombs.


I have had the Odell IPA, but next time is see the myrcenary, I'm gonna have to pick it up.


----------



## Swany

Im starting off with a Sierra nevada torpedo extra IPA this evening.










Looks pretty cool next to that other berr, huh, huh. LOL


----------



## mpls

Lol, nice Rob! Never seen my kitchen on someone else's computer before...


----------



## Swany

Glad you like Justin.

And here is what everything I picked up yesterday...


----------



## mpls

Dubhe (like doobie)? Just what are you drinking there Rob? Lol. Sounds like that stuff my 'college roommate' had back in the day..


----------



## Swany

LOL, yeah its made with hemp seed. pretty tasty, Im drinking one now and smkoing a Pinar 2000


----------



## AStateJB

Swany said:


> LOL, yeah its made with hemp seed. pretty tasty, Im drinking one now and smkoing a Pinar 2000


Drinkin a doobie and smokin a pinner... You hippy!:lol:


----------



## ejgarnut

Lucky U :thumb:


----------



## mpls

Tonight I went to a release event at a bar for my all time favorite hop-head beer, Surly Abrasive (their double IPA).










When I got home I decided why not follow it up with my favorite Russian Imperial Stout, Surly Darkness. As my favorite employee ever used to remind me, you can always coast thru a Friday!

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

That Darkness looks great!

Tonight I'm having a Rogue Yellow Snow IPA.


----------



## mpls

Nice Josh, do you like it? I thought you weren't big on hoppy beer?


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Nice Josh, do you like it? I thought you weren't big on hoppy beer?


I'm not, but I try to give everything a fair shake. It's not bad. The aroma is fantastic. Citrus and floral and hoppy... There's just a little too much lingering bitterness on the finish for my tastes.


----------



## Cigar Noob

AStateJB said:


> I'm not, but I try to give everything a fair shake. It's not bad. The aroma is fantastic. Citrus and floral and hoppy... There's just a little too much lingering bitterness on the finish for my tastes.


I'm surprised you didn't look like this --->









I love hoppy beer but that stuff was just not good IMO. Wayyyy too much bitterness.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Hmmm. Might have to try that, if only for the experience. I haven't met a beer yet that's too bitter for me.


----------



## android

posted this in Kevin's thread, but wanted to post it in here also... i've been waiting patiently for the right night to fire up this combo!










i'm a huge fan of the Weihenstephan Brewery for german beers.


----------



## AStateJB

Nice combo, Andrew! Weihenstephaner is some good stuff.


----------



## mpls

Looks good Andrew!

Since my father in law only likes hoppy beers, I picked up my favorite dipa's that are out at the moment for a little blind tasting when I head over there tomorrow for our t-day celebration. I've never done it blind, so it will be interesting if my 'favorite' remains so when I don't know which one I'm trying. I also had to snag a few others...










When I saw the Stingo, I had to grab it after seeing all of Josh's posts on the smokestack series.










And this is what I had before I watched my Badgers get [email protected] slapped by Ohio State.










Having an Abrasive now.

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

The Stingo is actually my least favorite (except for maybe the Long Strange Triple) out of the Smokestack Series. Look for the Saison-Brett, Tank 7, and The 6th Glass. Have you had Voodoo Donut before?


----------



## mpls

The Stingo was the only one I've seen, although I think I saw a tank 7 in 12oz bottles(if its what you're talking about, I didn't realize it was part of that series).

I've had the voodoo, but only one glass and it was quite a while ago. I remember liking it, but its very unique. Out of all those the only other one I haven't had is the samichlaus, I've been told its also rather unique.


----------



## AStateJB

Boulevard bottles the Smokestacks in 750s and 12s. Tank 7 is a rather serious quadruple. The Samichlaus is SUPER sweet! Syrupy even.


----------



## Ozzy

Cant post pictures but I had Innis and Gunn Rum finish for the first time last night.
Really nice beer, think it will be my go to from now on.


----------



## mpls

Ozzy said:


> Cant post pictures but I had Innis and Gunn Rum finish for the first time last night.
> Really nice beer, think it will be my go to from now on.


Nice Ozzy, welcome aboard!


----------



## Ozzy

mpls said:


> Nice Ozzy, welcome aboard!


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Went back to get more more Liefman's and they were completely sold out.  so I'm trying a St. Bernardus Tripel tonight.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

AStateJB said:


> Went back to get more more Liefman's and they were completely sold out.  so I'm trying a St. Bernardus Tripel tonight.


I like all the St. Bernardus offerings, good choice


----------



## Brettanomyces

AStateJB said:


> I'm trying a St. Bernardus Tripel tonight.


That's such a stupidly good beer. I love it. Only beer in its style that beats out the Le Fin du Monde, IMO.


----------



## AStateJB

Deeeeelicious!


----------



## Scott W.

My brother and I hung out on Sunday, cooked some pulled chicken, watched sme football and since we are both huge fans of Christmas, we did a little holiday beer tasting. Also smoked a few pipes. Great day

Corsendonk Christmas ale, Three Philosophers, St. Bernard's Christmas Ale, Anderson Valley Winter Solstice, Sam Adams Merry Mischief (2 of them),Sam Smiths Winter Welcome, Sam Adams White Christmas (6 of them) and a Victory Golden Monkey (not Christmasy but it was there).


----------



## android

Lookin mighty tasty Scott!


----------



## ejgarnut

damn Scott that sounds like a great way to spend a Sunday!


----------



## beerindex

Last night I drank my one and only bottle of Stone Kona Coffee Macadamia Coconut. It was a one-off release that came out in September of 2009. Not sure how widely it got distributed, but I know that at least the majority of Stone's distro network never saw it. I am not sure, but I think (others are welcome to note otherwise) it may have been a CA exclusive. What saddens me is that I never got the chance to have the Bourbon Barrel Aged version that came out in August 2011. Though, to be fair, I never had a shot, but through trading (for which my arsenal was inadequate given what people wanted for it). It was a 500 bottle, lottery-style release, available only for pick up in person in San Diego. I hope one day to be at a tasting where it gets opened, but I hold out no such hope.

In any case, the beer surprised me in that it captured all three named elements fairly well, and did a better job on the coconut front that other beers I've had (like Opa Opa Coconut, Maui Coconut Porter, and Catabwa Valley King Coconut). Though what struck me as odd is that after a few sips, I was getting clear bourbon notes, which being that I had the non-BA version, isn't readily explicable. I wish I'd also had a chance to drink it fresh for comparison's sake, but by the time I got this bottle, it was already a year after and a half after its release, so I was in no rush to drink it. I will say though that I imagine the coconut flavors will only diminish with time, so if anybody here has one, you may wish to drink it sooner rather than later.

7/10


----------



## android

out in the Philadelphia area visiting my inlaws and one of the reasons I love coming out here (other than family and cheesesteaks) is a wider beer selection that I can find in Iowa.

here's a sampling of what i picked up... Victory Prima Pils is one of my faves.



hoping to fire up a stog later on to enjoy with some of these!


----------



## Scott W.

I love the prima pils, let me know how you like the allagash


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Picked up a couple 6-packs tonight to enjoy during tomorrow's festivities. Sierra Nevada's Tumbler Autumn Brown Ale & Paulaner Oktoberfest which I hear is the beer that Quesada's Oktoberfest was made in mind to be enjoyed with?


----------



## ezlevor

Living in Milwaukee I can easily get spoiled with the amount and quality of craft breweries popping up. That, and the bars and liquor stores have been catching on to the craft brewery movement and have a good stock.


----------



## beerindex

I don't normally celebrate Thanksgiving, but when I do, I bring beer.* Tonight, I'll be opening a bottle of Oak Jacked Imperial Pumpkin Ale from the Crooked Line series by Utah-based Uinta Brewing Co for my hosts.


* - This is not all I plan to bring.


----------



## AStateJB

Trying this one tonight.










Kind of strange. Almost no carbonation whatsoever and the agave gives it a strange finish.


----------



## Ozzy

picked these up today









Still deciding on which to drink tonight


----------



## ejgarnut

AStateJB said:


> Kind of strange. Almost no carbonation whatsoever and the agave gives it a strange finish.


thats about what i remember of that beer also Josh....

their 471 SB....damn good beer imo though


----------



## ezlevor

I went black friday shopping at Lakefront brewery in Milwaukee this morning to score 6 bottles of their limited edition black friday imperial india black ale. Can't wait to crack open one of the bottles.


----------



## Scott W.

ezlevor said:


> I went black friday shopping at Lakefront brewery in Milwaukee this morning to score 6 bottles of their limited edition black friday imperial india black ale. Can't wait to crack open one of the bottles.


Let us know how it is


----------



## Scott W.

Ozzy said:


> picked these up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding on which to drink tonight


Nice, that leffe is nice but sweet. Love the others too


----------



## AStateJB

I'm sipping a Shocktop End of the World Midnight Wheat tonight and puffing on a bowl of Smaug (my own personal pipe blend, blended for my LOTR Smoke-along). All is good in my world.


----------



## Ozzy

scottw said:


> Nice, that leffe is nice but sweet. Love the others too


The Weihenstephan and the double IPA were nice drinks. Think ill try the leffe and blue moon tonight, two firsts so will be good to see what they're like


----------



## Ky70

I've seen many old favorites and "need to try" beers in this thread. I may have to go snag a few today.

What I've discovered about my beer likes is that I don't enjoy beers with ABVs above 6% as they taste too heavy/thick with the higher alcohol content. So I always check that figure before I try a new one .


----------



## AStateJB

Picked this one up when I was in Missouri for Thanksgiving.










I have to say Springfield Brewing Company should be ashamed of this one... No walnut flavor, hardly even any wheat beer flavor... It's just boring. It coats the mouth without a somewhat greasy feeling and seems to have some grit. I won't be buying any more or suggesting it to anyone.


----------



## Max_Power

Kickin back this afternoon with my current favorite beer ever, Petrus aged pale ale. A Belgian sour ale I stock up on whenever I out in western Mass.


----------



## Max_Power

Now I'm trying this, whatever its called. It's good, but not as awesome as the Petrus.

Sour, but too sweet at the same time.


----------



## Scott W.

That Petrus looks tasty


----------



## Ozzy

Look like a couple of nice beers your having there. Just had a Blue Moon and have to say it was good. nice hint of orange in the background


----------



## Max_Power

scottw said:


> That Petrus looks tasty


I can't say enough good things about the Petrus. Crisp, sour & dry. And a decent ABV. I would reccomend anyone try it if you see it.


----------



## Scott W.

I'll keep that in mind Chris


----------



## mpls

ezlevor said:


> I went black friday shopping at Lakefront brewery in Milwaukee this morning to score 6 bottles of their limited edition black friday imperial india black ale. Can't wait to crack open one of the bottles.


Nice! I'm actually in Milwaukee visiting my family and went to that as well...


----------



## Ky70

Couldn't get by the store today so I'm sipping on an old friend...


----------



## Max_Power

Next stop tonight, Ommegang Three Philosophers.










I've been really impressed by some of their limited offerings, Zuur & Aphrodite; but their regular releases haven't really scratched my itch. Probably wont buy this one again.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Max_Power said:


> Next stop tonight, Ommegang Three Philosophers.
> 
> I've been really impressed by some of their limited offerings, Zuur & Aphrodite; but their regular releases haven't really scratched my itch. Probably wont buy this one again.


I really like a number of their regular and limited releases, but Three Philosophers is more of a desert beer to me and I usually only want one glass/beer. I don't buy the bombers of it anymore.


----------



## android

scottw said:


> I love the prima pils, let me know how you like the allagash


i liked the Allagash. i thought it represented the Belgian Wit style very well. I don't drink that style very often, but if I could get it where I live, i'd probably drink it more.


----------



## Ozzy

Think ill be trying some leffe tonight. Heard some good things about it.


----------



## Ky70

On my trip to the store, none of the craft beers caught my eye but I did pick up a six of something that looked interesting to me.


----------



## leatherman

Enjoyed a Peche Mortel imperial stout tonight, really enjoyed it!!! unfortunately I dont think you can get it in the US so I guess this post is for the fellow Canadians, buy it all if you can find it!!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

Ky70 said:


> On my trip to the store, none of the craft beers caught my eye but I did pick up a six of something that looked interesting to me.


I don't discriminate. I love imports too! :tu

I'm having a St. Bernardus Abbey Ale tonight. This is one SERIOUS ale!


----------



## ejgarnut

leatherman said:


> Enjoyed a Peche Mortel imperial stout tonight, really enjoyed it!!! unfortunately I dont think you can get it in the US so I guess this post is for the fellow Canadians WHO DONT LIVE IN A BEER REPRESSIVE PROVINCE, buy it all if you can find it!!!!!


there, fixed that for you Evan :thumb: lol....

looks like a nice brew! will try to find some next time im in AB


----------



## mpls

Man, I'm lovin it. Gone for a week and all kinds of awesome posts on this thread. I brought back a few things from Milwaukee:










Enjoying the Arctic Panzer Wolf from 3Floyds


----------



## AStateJB

St. Bernardus Wit tonight.










It was lackluster and disappointing until I lit an Undercrown. With the cigar it's pretty daggum good!


----------



## Ozzy

looks like a nice pickup there Justin


----------



## beerindex

mpls said:


> Man, I'm lovin it. Gone for a week and all kinds of awesome posts on this thread. I brought back a few things from Milwaukee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the Arctic Panzer Wolf from 3Floyds


I've got serious beer envy. Strong haul overall, but I am primarily jealous of Madame Rose. It sold out here in like 10 minutes, so I missed my shot at a bottle. :banghead:


----------



## AStateJB

Tonight I'm having a Brother Thelonious by North Cost Brewing Company with a Room 101 OSOK and I'm in HEAVEN!










Brother Thelonious is an in your face, kick you in the nose Belgian style abbey ale. There was no way I could pass this one up at the store. I love jazz, I love Belgian ale, the artwork is super cool, and look at what it says at the bottom...










Too cool! And now I know why everyone was raving about the OSOKs when they came out. What a great cigar!


----------



## Scott W.

Max_Power said:


> Next stop tonight, Ommegang Three Philosophers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really impressed by some of their limited offerings, Zuur & Aphrodite; but their regular releases haven't really scratched my itch. Probably wont buy this one again.


I enjoyed this but I agree, they have better offerings.


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> Tonight I'm having a Brother Thelonious by North Cost Brewing Company with a Room 101 OSOK and I'm in HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Thelonious is an in your face, kick you in the nose Belgian style abbey ale. There was no way I could pass this one up at the store. I love jazz, I love Belgian ale, the artwork is super cool, and look at what it says at the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cool! And now I know why everyone was raving about the OSOKs when they came out. What a great cigar!


Brother Thelonious has been one of the best American made abbey style ales I have had. Seriously great brew.


----------



## abhoe

This craft beer craze I've joined has lightened my wallet


----------



## AStateJB

abhoe said:


> This craft beer craze I've joined has lightened my wallet


:lol: Welcome to yet another slope! Enjoy the ride. And the brews! :tu


----------



## mpls

Thanks David.

Caleb, I just lucked out on the Madame Rose. I go too an upscale grocery store near my parents house that has a pretty good beer selection, yet most who shop there probably don't even realize it.

Tonight I'm having the New World from Sam Adams and a 2010 PSD4. I honestly don't drink much of their beer, but am quite pleased with this Belgium style tripel. Probably a beer you'd enjoy Josh.

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

I'll have to look for that one. Cool bottle. Would look great with the rest of my collection.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Sadly I was too lazy to get a pic, but if the local store isn't out I'll be buying more. Anderson Valley's Winter Seasonal is absolutely awesome. If you haven't tried it you should


----------



## AStateJB

Tonight I'm having an Ommegang Biere D'Hougoumont. It's an oak and maple aged French style farmhouse ale. Pretty good stuff!










I'm pairing it with a Fuente Queen B. Not a bad smoke after 8 months, but I think it would be much better with 1 1/2 to 2 years.


----------



## Scott W.

AStateJB said:


> Tonight I'm having an Ommegang Biere D'Hougoumont. It's an oak and maple aged French style farmhouse ale. Pretty good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pairing it with a Fuente Queen B. Not a bad smoke after 8 months, but I think it would be much better with 1 1/2 to 2 years.


Oooooooooh, nice looking brew pal!


----------



## Scott W.

The_Chosen_One said:


> Sadly I was too lazy to get a pic, but if the local store isn't out I'll be buying more. Anderson Valley's Winter Seasonal is absolutely awesome. If you haven't tried it you should


I had one two weeks ago, it was alright, try the Corsendonk if you like winter brews


----------



## mpls

That does look good Josh, I haven't tried that one.

Tonight I'm having the Meddler from Odell, it's a Oud Bruin ale - basically a brown sour style ale that was created in Belgium. There's a lot of dark fruits upfront (cherries and I guess raspberries), mixed with a bit of chocolate and the a funky sour finish that really makes it enjoyable to me. Not sure if you guys have tried this one, but if you like brown sours it's pretty good.

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

That looks and sounds awesome, Justin! I doubt I'll be able to find it around here though... out:


----------



## beerindex

AStateJB said:


> That looks and sounds awesome, Justin! I doubt I'll be able to find it around here though... out:


Unless you plan to travel out of state, you're SOL. Odell does not distribute in Arkansas. That said, we neighbors to your north do, and at least in St Louis, it proved easier to get than expected. Apparently we got a small first wave that sold out instantly, and then a larger second one that hung around for at least a couple of days.


----------



## AStateJB

beerindex said:


> Unless you plan to travel out of state, you're SOL. Odell does not distribute in Arkansas. That said, we neighbors to your north do, and at least in St Louis, it proved easier to get than expected. Apparently we got a small first wave that sold out instantly, and then a larger second one that hung around for at least a couple of days.


That doesn't sound very promising...


----------



## beerindex

I decided to drink my Cascade Blackberry Ale, and I have to say, I'm a bit crushed. The beer has, to my knowledge, only been bottled once, and that was back in 2007. I obtained this bottle in early 2010 by trading a bottle of Hopcat Oil Rigger (one-off release, fewer than 100 bottles issued) for it. Being a sour, and for that matter a Cascade beer, I knew I could hold off on rushing to drink it. But I also knew that I was taking a risk in the fruit fading. There are certainly Cascades that can wait 5 years to be consumed. This is clearly not one of them. What got me hooked on the brewery was the mouth puckering sourness of releases like Kriek and Sang Royale. But this is just mediocre. This is one of the biggest beer disappointments I've had in a while.

5/10


----------



## Sarge

a little something my parents found today. Apparently I didn't leave enough $ cause this is all they brought back. Or else this is all they had left so this is what they brought back, Lol.... Now if I can only find Sophie & Lolita. Emphasis on Sophie, think I'll love that one....









btw: Goose Island Vintage Ales. Pere Jacques, Matilda, Pepe Nero & Madame Rose. Have Juliet already.


----------



## Max_Power

Sarge said:


> a little something my parents found today. Apparently I didn't leave enough $ cause this is all they brought back. Or else this is all they had left so this is what they brought back, Lol.... Now if I can only find Sophie & Lolita. Emphasis on Sophie, think I'll love that one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: Goose Island Vintage Ales. Pere Jacques, Matilda, Pepe Nero & Madame Rose. Have Juliet already.


Sophie is awesome, I've gone through a few 4 packs already this month. Juliet is the one that eludes me out here.


----------



## mpls

Ouch!! That's sucks to wait on a beer like that Caleb and then have it not turn out. 

Nice pickup there Sarge!


----------



## AStateJB

Having a surprisingly disappointing pairing tonight...










Boulevard Reverb Imperial Pilsner and a 5 Vegas AAA.

From the description on the bottle I expected the Reverb to be fairly simple, but flavorful. Instead its just kinda... beer... Not much to it on the flavor front. The AAA is almost completely over powering it. The AAA used to be one of my top 10 smokes, but now its just above average. The flavors are good, but not outstanding and the RG is too big. I think I'm turning into a snob. :lol:


----------



## Max_Power

My last bottle of Ommegang Aphrodite tonight. So sad, but so delicious.


----------



## mpls

Josh - that sucks! I hate being disappointed like that.

Chris - that is a mighty tasty beer. I must say though I'm surprised by the $5 price tag. Maybe I'm mistaking a different purchase but I thought I paid a lot more than that...

Anywho, tonight I'm having a Dirty Rat and the Bridge Burner Special Reserve Ale from Lakefront Brewery - a tasty 8% dark amber. For those of you who might be interested, Lakefront is a brewery in Milwaukee that's been making craft beer since 1987. I've been on their tour so many times I feel like I could give it myself! Their punch line is that Miller (located only a couple miles away) spills more beer in a day than they make in a year. While I personally have nothing against Miller or the other big boys, Lakefront is special to me. I'm not suggesting their beer is the most unique or incredible tasting thing around, but if you wanna pickup an everyday all around good beer at a decent price, this what your looking for. After all who wouldn't like a brewery started by a couple of brothers making beer in their kitchen and having a competition on which one can make the best batch.

Cheers!


----------



## Max_Power

mpls said:


> Josh - that sucks! I hate being disappointed like that.
> 
> Chris - that is a mighty tasty beer. I must say though I'm surprised by the $5 price tag. Maybe I'm mistaking a different purchase but I thought I paid a lot more than that...
> 
> Anywho, tonight I'm having a Dirty Rat and the Bridge Burner Special Reserve Ale from Lakefront Brewery - a tasty 8% dark amber. For those of you who might be interested, Lakefront is a brewery in Milwaukee that's been making craft beer since 1987. I've been on their tour so many times I feel like I could give it myself! Their punch line is that Miller (located only a couple miles away) spills more beer in a day than they make in a year. While I personally have nothing against Miller or the other big boys, Lakefront is special to me. I'm not suggesting their beer is the most unique or incredible tasting thing around, but if you wanna pickup an everyday all around good beer at a decent price, this what your looking for. After all who wouldn't like a brewery started by a couple of brothers making beer in their kitchen and having a competition on which one can make the best batch.
> 
> Cheers!


The $5 price tag is super cheap. My local was liquidating it and I bought them out of the last 10 bottles.

I'm on to a Brother Thelonius now. It doesn't seem as awesome as I remember following the Aphrodite.


----------



## mpls

Makes sense Chris, great pickup snatching 10 bottles at $5 a piece. I woulda done the same thing.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Makes sense Chris, great pickup snatching 10 bottles at $5 a piece. I woulda done the same thing.


Me too!


----------



## Sarge

Max_Power said:


> Sophie is awesome, I've gone through a few 4 packs already this month. Juliet is the one that eludes me out here.


\

I think I got the last bottle of Juliet a couple weeks ago; bottled Jan 2012. Even if I didn't I just sent $60 I didn't have to spend w/ parents to pick all this up so I'm broke till next Fri, Lol... I haven't tried any of the Vintage Ales yet either otherwise I'd offer to send you mine. Been looking for a long time but never had any luck. I'm not a big drinker anymore, actually just starting to drink a little every now in a great while... another reason I love these. Or hope to find a couple I really love. I can buy them and take my jolly ass time drinking them since they age up to 5 years. :tu I'm sure I'm not going to care for Pepe Nero and some of the others but still want to try them all. You never know. Gameplan is to have steaks tomorrow for dinner since I have the day off & I'll try a Pepe Nero then...

Anyway, to anyone who cares. :attention: a general notice regarding the packaging of Vintage Ales. 4 packs vs big bottle. A 4 pack cost just under $10; think it was $9.45. The big bottles cost $14 and some change; $14.59ish[?]. Actually a friend sent me a bottle that was labeled $17 from downstate so it depends on local pricing. But Compare the volume. Two 12oz bottles have more content than one big bottle. Exact number is 1.83 12oz bottles equals one big bottle. So for less than $10 you're getting more than 2 big bottles. For $30 you're getting less than a 4 pack. mg:


----------



## Ozzy

Had leffe blonde tonight for the first time, great beer light fruity flavours. Will be buying some more


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beer of the Month Club | Monthly Beer Clubs | Microbrewed Beers Delivered Every Month


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Beer of the Month Club | Monthly Beer Clubs | Microbrewed Beers Delivered Every Month


:shock: :decision:

Strange... I never noticed it before, but the angel in that emote looks a lot like my wife. While the devil is DEFINITELY a Puffer! :lol:


----------



## beerindex

Got together with a buddy, and opened the following (don't worry, a number of beers that were less than stellar were only half consumed):

Six Row Buffalo Killer (TWCP exclusive, 300 bottles)

2nd Shift BA Cat Spit Stout (TWCP exclusive, 132 bottles)

4 Hands Morning Glory

Stone Enjoy By 12.21.12

Firestone Walker XVI

Cascade Sang Royal (2011)

Hanssens Scarenbecca Kriek (2011)

Cantillon Vigneronne (2008)

Cascade Bourbonic Plague (2009, first batch)

All, with the exception of the Sang Royal, were new to me. It, sadly, was less stunning than remembered. Highlights were the Scarenbecca Kriek and the Vigneronne.


----------



## mpls

Sarge said:


> \
> 
> I think I got the last bottle of Juliet a couple weeks ago; bottled Jan 2012. Even if I didn't I just sent $60 I didn't have to spend w/ parents to pick all this up so I'm broke till next Fri, Lol... I haven't tried any of the Vintage Ales yet either otherwise I'd offer to send you mine. Been looking for a long time but never had any luck. I'm not a big drinker anymore, actually just starting to drink a little every now in a great while... another reason I love these. Or hope to find a couple I really love. I can buy them and take my jolly ass time drinking them since they age up to 5 years. :tu I'm sure I'm not going to care for Pepe Nero and some of the others but still want to try them all. You never know. Gameplan is to have steaks tomorrow for dinner since I have the day off & I'll try a Pepe Nero then...
> 
> Anyway, to anyone who cares. :attention: a general notice regarding the packaging of Vintage Ales. 4 packs vs big bottle. A 4 pack cost just under $10; think it was $9.45. The big bottles cost $14 and some change; $14.59ish[?]. Actually a friend sent me a bottle that was labeled $17 from downstate so it depends on local pricing. But Compare the volume. Two 12oz bottles have more content than one big bottle. Exact number is 1.83 12oz bottles equals one big bottle. So for less than $10 you're getting more than 2 big bottles. For $30 you're getting less than a 4 pack. mg:


Hmm, I don't think all of them are offered in the 4packs, and to the best of my knowledge the regular bourbon county only comes in the 4packs but for about $24 plus tax. I prefer the 4packs when they come that way.

Last night we had about 25 people over and burned through a good amount of different brews, mainly stouts like Darkness, Dark Lord and Bourbon County. To change it up today my wife and I are splitting one of our favorite dessert beers - New Glarus Raspberry Tart. If you feel secure enough with your manhood to sip on a fruit filled ale, try this one. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## leatherman

Russian Imperial Stout, Awesome!!!! It's the OG of Imperials!!


----------



## ezlevor

mpls said:


> I've been on their tour so many times I feel like I could give it myself!


I'm in the same boat. one of my co-workers lives a couple blocks away. We routinely walk down the creepy stairway on the overpass down to lakefront. It's gotten to the point that we know almost all of the different tour guides' jokes. For some reason, Curtsy, the guy with the handlebar mustache always points me out for being a stoner.

and when I get home from work, there's a Capital brewery's autumnal fire waiting for me.


----------



## Swany

3rd Cigar and like a lot of beer into the night....


----------



## AStateJB

Swany said:


> 3rd Cigar and like a lot of beer into the night....


Looks good! Is that a Black & Tan or a Dark Side of the Moon?

I'm keeping it fairly simple tonight with a Shock Top End of the World Midnight Wheat.


----------



## Swany

Black and tan. I will NEVER, EVER buy anything with moon in it, but thats just me. Its a O'dell myrcenary double IPA with Guiness. MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AStateJB

Swany said:


> Black and tan. I will NEVER, EVER buy anything with moon in it, but thats just me. Its a O'dell myrcenary double IPA with Guiness. MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Even though I'm not a huge IPA fan I do enjoy a good Black & Tan. :tu Not all Blue Moon stuff is bad... The Harvest Pumpkin is pretty tasty.


----------



## mpls

The Myrcenary is a damn good dipa.


----------



## Ky70

Still 69 degrees in Chicago so a perfect warm night for a smoke and good beer. I think I'll do the Sam Smith's tonight


----------



## Sarge

went and picked up a pack of 4 glasses last night.... decided I best try one of the Vintage Ales...










dam good. think it's too Malty for me. Or at least too Malty to just enjoy on it's own; for me. Be great to enjoy at dinner. It does taste great and this Epernay is frek'n awesome with it. :tu


----------



## mpls

ezlevor said:


> I'm in the same boat. one of my co-workers lives a couple blocks away. We routinely walk down the creepy stairway on the overpass down to lakefront. It's gotten to the point that we know almost all of the different tour guides' jokes. For some reason, Curtsy, the guy with the handlebar mustache always points me out for being a stoner.
> 
> and when I get home from work, there's a Capital brewery's autumnal fire waiting for me.


I'm quite familiar with the creepy stairway...living in MN for the past 8 years I haven't gone there as much during that time, but when I started going there the Klisch bros would give the tour while being bombed - fun times.

A new beer shop opened up right near the office. The selection was damn good - it didn't take long to blow $120, but I'm pumped about some of the brews.










After reading leatherman's comment on chocolate stouts in a different thread I popped the top on another Abita 25th Anny.


----------



## beerindex

mpls said:


> I'm quite familiar with the creepy stairway...living in MN for the past 8 years I haven't gone there as much during that time, but when I started going there the Klisch bros would give the tour while being bombed - fun times.
> 
> A new beer shop opened up right near the office. The selection was damn good - it didn't take long to blow $120, but I'm pumped about some of the brews.


I tried it on tap rather than in the bottle, the the Cuvee de Jacobins Rouge has been one of my all time best surprises, simply because my expectations were so low, the the beer so excellent.


----------



## mpls

Another friend told me about it a while ago, but I hadn't seen it around. I hope to enjoy the Belgium sour as well. Cheers buddy!


----------



## AStateJB

I'm seeing LOADS of tasty lookin brews! Nice selections guys!

Tonight I'm having a Sierra Nevada Narwhal Imperial Stout with an Asylum toro. Great combo!


----------



## ejgarnut

AStateJB said:


> I'm seeing LOADS of tasty lookin brews! Nice selections guys!
> 
> ]


+1 to that

Having a Bah Humbug by Wychwood brewery. Tastes like a nice red ale with hints of cinnamon. Makes sense because its their winter seasonal beer. Not as good as their Hobgoblin imho though.


----------



## mpls

Nice Josh!

Terry, that brew sounds interesting nonetheless.

Trying this Belgium tonight, and it really tastes great. The smell is of vinegar, so that's bizarre to me, but the taste makes up for it..










Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

Looks like I have some beer drinking to do!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...bs-well-craft-ed-destruction.html#post3749721

Justin, you are too much! Thank you!


----------



## AStateJB

Oh, I forgot to mention, my craft beer place is ordering more Liefman's Goudenband just for me!


----------



## beerindex

AStateJB said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, my craft beer place is ordering more Liefman's Goudenband just for me!


If you've not yet had the opportunity to try them, I think it is worth your while to see if you can manage some Cuvvee Brut and Fruitesse Kriek, both also from Liefmans, and still in production. Both are far superior to Goudband.


----------



## AStateJB

beerindex said:


> If you've not yet had the opportunity to try them, I think it is worth your while to see if you can manage some Cuvvee Brut and Fruitesse Kriek, both also from Liefmans, and still in production. Both are far superior to Goudband.


I'll definitely check/ask for them next time i go in there!

I know I'm not in Iowa, so this must be heaven!










What a FANTASTIC beer! Not a bad smoke either. 

(for those of you who didn't catch it, that first line was a Field of Dreams reference.  )


----------



## AStateJB

Getting of work early means it's a 2 beer night!










The Monk's Cafe was better, but this is good in its own right.


----------



## mpls

I really enjoy the monks cafe, but haven't heard of the other.

I'm having IBA from Lakefront, I'm not always the biggest black IPA style but kinda like this one.


----------



## AStateJB

I've only had one black IPA but I liked it more than any traditional IPA I've had... I guess that just goes back to me not being a hop-head. :lol:

Back to the Monk's Cafe though... It was AWESOME!


----------



## mpls

That's what I love most about cigars and beer - finding new ones that wow you. It makes the hunt so enjoyable.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> That's what I love most about cigars and beer - finding new ones that wow you. It makes the hunt so enjoyable.


Indeed! And the Monk's Cafe goes on the "wow" list now!


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> I've only had one black IPA but I liked it more than any traditional IPA I've had... I guess that just goes back to me not being a hop-head. :lol:
> 
> Back to the Monk's Cafe though... It was AWESOME!


The Monks is one of my absolute favorites. The Petrus aged pale is about the only beer I'd pass on a monks for.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

O yea, I think I may have just found my next favorite thread! *SUBSCRIBED!!!!!!!!!* First off, *I LOVE BEER!!!* Love the reviews also guys. Lately, I've found myself straying away from the "traditional", commercial beers (Heineken, Bud, you know...) and checking out "other" beers. Being in the middle of nowhere (Ft Leonard Wood), there's just not many places to get craft beers. At the Class XI on base, they usually have an aisle with a small selection of (I guess) craft beers and I've been pairing my stogies with some on occasion. I've fell in love all over again. I recently tasted my first Arrogant Bastard and another from the same brewer (can't think of its name right now) and although different, I loved them both. I'm gonna swing by today and see what else they have to offer. Dammit guys! Every time I turn around, there's yet another slope to fall down here on Puff. :rant:

Question though. How can you tell which are "craft" beers?


----------



## mpls

Hey Milton, welcome to a great thread that Josh started for us beer fans...

Stone Brewery is behind the Arrogant Bastard along with some other tasty beverages. Normally the regular domestic beers are in one section and the crafts are in another. I guess the easiest way to tell would be to ask someone working at the store if they recomend something. Otherwise you can certainly take a look at some of the beers posted on this thread to see if can find any of them.

A few of the larger/easier to find craft beers that I would recommend are:

Bells
Stone
New Belgium

These guys have a wide selection and most are very drinkable. Try to figure out the styles you enjoy most and go from there (a lot of stores even let you build your own 6pack) - IPA (hoppy), Belgium styles (generally more floral/balanced/delicate and a sipping brew), stouts, Porters, Wheat. I guess like anything else - try everything and have fun doing it.

(Edit) : Don't be shy if you have any questions.

Cheers buddy!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

mpls said:


> Hey Milton, welcome to a great thread that Josh started for us beer fans...
> 
> *...the easiest way to tell would be to ask someone working at the store if they recomend something.*
> 
> Cheers buddy!


Will do Justin. Thanks. The folks that work at the store here on base are usually spouses of service members that don't know much about Miller's Lite, let alone craft beers...lol. Cheers!


----------



## mpls

Ah, I see...I guess when in doubt you could be like my wife when she tries to pick out a few brews for me - choose the ones with the coolest label that you don't recognize, lol!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

True dat. Sounds like a plan...


----------



## AStateJB

Welcome to the insanity, Milton!


----------



## CigarGoogler

mpls said:


> Hey Milton, welcome to a great thread that Josh started for us beer fans...
> 
> Stone Brewery is behind the Arrogant Bastard along with some other tasty beverages. Normally the regular domestic beers are in one section and the crafts are in another. I guess the easiest way to tell would be to ask someone working at the store if they recomend something. Otherwise you can certainly take a look at some of the beers posted on this thread to see if can find any of them.
> 
> A few of the larger/easier to find craft beers that I would recommend are:
> 
> Bells
> Stone
> New Belgium
> 
> These guys have a wide selection and most are very drinkable. Try to figure out the styles you enjoy most and go from there (a lot of stores even let you build your own 6pack) - IPA (hoppy), Belgium styles (generally more floral/balanced/delicate and a sipping brew), stouts, Porters, Wheat. I guess like anything else - try everything and have fun doing it.
> 
> (Edit) : Don't be shy if you have any questions.
> 
> Cheers buddy!


Good advice, Justin. I'd add that Milton could do a quick google search for his city and "craft beer" to see if there are any shops--like our lovable Four Firkins--, brewhauses, or bars with extensive tap lists to go and try as well as make connections with the staff who clearly love and know good beer!


----------



## Ozzy

Nothing special for me tonight, just some hoegarden, enjoyed it though


----------



## Questionablesanity

This is my first dip into craft beer (actually outside of trying a guinness this is my first dip into any kind of beer).

Gift from a friend, he did not like them so he gave me the rest of his to see how I felt about them.


----------



## mpls

Good call Trevyn.

Hope you like em Michael, but if you don't there's obviously a lot more to try.

Having the Clown Shoes Blaecorn Unidragon, a Russian imperial stout. It's decent, but they suggest aging it and I feel that might help balance it out.

Cheers!


----------



## Max_Power

Knocking back a local(ish) growler of steel rail pale ale tonight with some super hot wings. From the Berkshire Brewing Company. Just the thing for spicy wings!


----------



## AStateJB

I couldn't resist... Justin, this was the first casualty from the beer bomb.










I knew as soon as I popped the cork that i was in for an interesting ride. This is definitely not for those who are unsure about sours! The barrel aging is very apparent and it is very tannic! If you're not prepared this will turn your cheeks inside out! I have a feeling this would age very well. Thank you, Justin!


----------



## mpls

Ha, you got that right, it's funky as hell. I personally haven't had one quite like it - it's an experience to say the least.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Ha, you got that right, it's funky as hell. I personally haven't had one quite like it - it's an experience to say the least.


It reminds me of a red wine like every sour I've had but not just any red wine, a young, very dry, tannic cabernet.


----------



## mpls

I can see that, for me it was the brown ale flavor that I wasn't used to in a sour, but it really grew on me by the end of the bottle. I know a guy who bought as many of them as he could and loves it. For me it was a different and fun experience, but not something I'd want daily.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> I can see that, for me it was the brown ale flavor that I wasn't used to in a sour, but it really grew on me by the end of the bottle. I know a guy who bought as many of them as he could and loves it. For me it was a different and fun experience, but not something I'd want daily.


Oh yeah, definitely not a daily beer! I could see it being an excellent occasional change of pace though with some age.


----------



## Ky70

Enjoying some Leine's vanilla porter...reminds me a bit of the Breckinridge vanilla porter which I like


----------



## CigarGoogler

Hmmm...I just don't know about the Leinies. I used to live blocks from the brewery, which made the neighborhood smell "lovely". I'd give it a shot if you say it's great, but I'm admitting my skepticism now.


----------



## Kingtut82

can I just say 120, 120,120!!!!
dogfish 120 , min ipa mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
the ofcourse Trappist, and one of my favorite porters is the real ale coffe porter made with Katz coffee

there are a lot more were that came from just was on top of the brain right now 
cheers


----------



## CigarGoogler

Kingtut82 said:


> can I just say 120, 120,120!!!!
> dogfish 120 , min ipa mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> the ofcourse Trappist, and one of my favorite porters is the real ale coffe porter made with Katz coffee
> 
> there are a lot more were that came from just was on top of the brain right now
> cheers


I say yes yes yes! Trappist is amazing, but I also enjoy the 120 by Dogfish. Hell, the entire line is great.


----------



## beerindex

Kingtut82 said:


> can I just say 120, 120,120!!!!
> dogfish 120 , min ipa mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Good call. Of the 1344 beers I've tried, it is one of a literal handful of Perfect 10 ratings I've given.

I just had a 2010 bottling of the DFH Namaste earlier tonight.


----------



## mpls

Caleb, how the hell do you keep track of the number you've tried? I couldn't tell you the number of different ones I've had this week. 

Oh, and with a number like that, do you have a go to or something you drink with any regularity? I was happy to read a New Glarus brew is your favorite.

DFH is awesome, but a real biatch for me to get.


----------



## beerindex

mpls said:


> Caleb, how the hell do you keep track of the number you've tried? I couldn't tell you the number of different ones I've had this week.
> 
> Oh, and with a number like that, do you have a go to or something you drink with any regularity? I was happy to read a New Glarus brew is your favorite.
> 
> DFH is awesome, but a real biatch for me to get.


I keep track with a spreadsheet on Google Docs (see the link in my signature - it, and the inventory link are generally up to date, the wishlist not as much). Of course, I didn't start tracking right away, so it is entirely possible that some of the early beers were forgotten and are thus missing from my list.

As far as what I have, my preference is always for trying something new. Nothing excites me more than a new beer. And, on the rare occasion that a friend finds one (which does sometimes happen when the go out of town, since by sharing some of my gems, I've managed to get them into beer too) that I haven't yet had, I'm always greatly enthused. So I don't really have a "go to" beer. That said, probably the beer I have had most often is the Schlafly Pale Ale, simply because it is a pretty damn satisfying pale ale, and because in St Louis it is ubiquitous, such that I can get it even at restaurants or movie theaters instead of macro swill.

New Glarus is great. I've only had a chance to try a dozen of their beers, since their WI-only distribution scheme makes getting their releases a challenge. But they do consistently good work. And while I have had some duds from them, based on the average quality of their beers, they are one of my favorites. I hope eventually to get some more of their beers.

And on the subject of DFH, I more than feel you. They don't distribute in MO at all, and they pulled out of Southern IL, so I can't get them locally. My folks live in Michigan, so when I go up to their place, I usually try and find newer DFH releases. Unfortunately, the West side of the state, where they live, gets very limited DFH distribution, and what little that arrives is often grossly marked up. Still, their Chicory Stout was one of the first beers I tried, and one that helped get me hooked on craft beer. And I love their experimental inclination. So whenever possible, I try their stuff.


----------



## Ky70

CigarGoogler said:


> Hmmm...I just don't know about the Leinies. I used to live blocks from the brewery, which made the neighborhood smell "lovely". I'd give it a shot if you say it's great, but I'm admitting my skepticism now.


I totally understand your hesitation. They make decent beers but nothing I would count as a favorite or go to any trouble to get (I walk past them in the store as there are much better beers in every category). But this new one is pretty darn good. If you like porter beers, and more specifically vanilla porters, I say give it a try and you will likely be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kingtut82

have y'all had the chance to try dfh Miles Davis Bitches brew it's pretty damn good still have a few ageing along with 5 dfh 120min, Saint Arnold pumpkinator, and another real rare bee from this hear Stone bc mint chocolate imperial stout.
and lots of Trappist mainly Rochefort 10 my favorite trap.

Not to big of a collection cause I just started it was always to hard to see these badass beers sitting in my wine cooler at 59 degrees to not drink them. nothing like cigars they are easy to age lol


----------



## Kingtut82

ohh I almost forgot to ask y'all have y'all had the chance to try anything from Real Ale Brewing Company from Blanco Texas. IMHO it's the best brewer in Texas followed by Fredericksburg brewing company?


----------



## mpls

Hey Bryan, the bitches brew is tasty. Welcome to puff!

Caleb, that's a pretty badass list bro! I love trying new stuff, but certainly am not on par with your cellar list. Let me know if you ever need me to look for something to assist with your mission on conquering ever beer known to man...


----------



## AStateJB

As a Belgian Ale loving Gemini how could I pass on a twins themed Dubbel? :lol:










Very rich flavor, fully body, heavy in the stomach, with enough ABV to sneak up on you if you're not careful.


----------



## Kingtut82

Thank you sir came over from cigar aficianado. Have several friends on here
cheers and toast lol


----------



## AStateJB

Another one from Justin's beer bomb tonight.










Best beer I've ever had out of a can! Thanks, Justin!


----------



## mpls

It is kind of funny at first, but all of their beer is sold in 16oz cans with the exception of a couple styles that you can age.

Had this a minute ago while snow blowing.










Now jolly pumpkins the firefly to warm up, a Belgium style with an abundance of effervescence - pretty tasty.


----------



## AStateJB

That looks like a great day! (other than the snow blowing)

I'm on number 2 now. The wife picked this one for me...










A COMPLETE change from the Surly, but VERY good! Looks like a schwarzbier. Feels like a barley wine. Tastes like molasses, espresso, chocolate, and bourbon. Kicks like a freakin mule! :lol: Thanks, Justin!


----------



## mpls

I really like that one Josh, and have plenty that are resting. I also just picked up a couple bombers of the bourbon county coffee. Cheers buddy!


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> I really like that one Josh, and have plenty that are resting. I also just picked up a couple bombers of the bourbon county coffee. Cheers buddy!


Bourbon county coffee??? Tell me more!


----------



## mpls

The Bourbon County Coffee, is basically a coffee version of what you're drinking. They come in bombers instead of the 12oz bottles that the regular BC come in. I sometimes enjoy having a coffee stout with a big brunch instead of mimosa's or whatever, but at that abv there has to be someone to share it with. Here's a link:

Goose Island

I'd drink any of the BC's a lot more if I could find em...


----------



## AStateJB

That sounds very interesting! I'm going to have to pay more attention to Goose Island! I think before tonight the only Goose Island brew I'd had was Honkers.


----------



## AStateJB

Another new brew for me tonight.










Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar. It's a brown ale with natural hazelnut flavoring. Very smooth. Not so much hazelnut as to be intrusive. No bitterness. It's sweet, but not sweet enough that I would consider it a dessert beer. ABV isn't listed, but it seems fairly low. Pairs well with a cigar for sure!


----------



## The_Chosen_One

AStateJB said:


> Another new brew for me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar. It's a brown ale with natural hazelnut flavoring. Very smooth. Not so much hazelnut as to be intrusive. No bitterness. It's sweet, but not sweet enough that I would consider it a dessert beer. ABV isn't listed, but it seems fairly low. Pairs well with a cigar for sure!


That's another of my favorites, really dig it and it does pair very well with cigars.

I need to take more pictures, I had an Anderson Valley Oatmeal Stout last night that I enjoyed a lot with an Anejo #46


----------



## CigarGoogler

AStateJB said:


> Another new brew for me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar. It's a brown ale with natural hazelnut flavoring. Very smooth. Not so much hazelnut as to be intrusive. No bitterness. It's sweet, but not sweet enough that I would consider it a dessert beer. ABV isn't listed, but it seems fairly low. Pairs well with a cigar for sure!


Really big fan of this, Rogue's Special Chocolate Ale, and their Chipotle ale. Whenever I'm in San Francisco, I stop by their Public House to drink whatever they have in the cask firkins that day. I've killed many an afternoon in that place drinking great beer.


----------



## mpls

Nice Josh! I've tried quite a few of Rogue's beer, but not that one.

Trevyn, good to see you over here! I know you've got some stuff, lets see some pics!

Tonight I'm having the courage russian imperial stout from wells. It's supposed to be the recipe that was brewed for Catherine The Great in 1795. It's quite good, but not as bold and in your face as some of the other RIS. So depending on your preference you might love it or wish it bounced off your taste buds a bit more...

Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

Looks tasty, Justin! I picked up a 4 pack of RIS tonight. May pop one in a little while...


----------



## mpls

Enjoy one Josh, and save a couple for a few years!!

Now on to an Abrasive, if I can beat my cat Bella too it.


----------



## AStateJB

I'm guessing that one is hoppy... Look out kitty, it's bitter! :lol:

I decided to go ahead and pop another...










There's NO mistaking this for anything other than a stout!


----------



## CigarGoogler

mpls said:


> Nice Josh! I've tried quite a few of Rogue's beer, but not that one.
> 
> Trevyn, good to see you over here! I know you've got some stuff, lets see some pics!
> 
> Tonight I'm having the courage russian imperial stout from wells. It's supposed to be the recipe that was brewed for Catherine The Great in 1795. It's quite good, but not as bold and in your face as some of the other RIS. So depending on your preference you might love it or wish it bounced off your taste buds a bit more...
> 
> Cheers!


Damn, Justin...you and I have very similar tastes. I had only one beer tonight before enjoying some wine with my Jessica. It was a good'n though: last year's Double Cream Stout and a Liga Privada T52 Toro. Yum.

Lately I've been drinking Left Hand Milk Stouts with my maduro and oscuro cigars, but last night I had some Ghirardelli hot chocolate (and a Graycliff Double Espresso) while shoveling. Double Cream was what I turned down last night, so I had to choose it tonight.

Oh, it was tasty.


----------



## android

nice Josh, Old Rasputin is a great example of the RIS style.

Have you guys tried the new imperial stout, Narwhal, from Sierra Nevada? i had it last weekend and thought it was real good.


----------



## AStateJB

I tried Narwhal last week. In fact it's somewhere in this thread. Shouldn't be more than a couple pages back... I liked it quite a bit.


----------



## AStateJB

Another great pairing tonight!










Boulevard Harvest Dance - a wheat wine style ale that reminds me a little of a cross between Duvel and a Belgian wit. A little sweet and fruity with a touch of citrusy hops.

And

Cuenca y Blanco corona - This one came from mpls when he sent me a huge shove down the craft beer slope. Tasty smoke! I'm picking up hints of floral and/or fruit, spice, and very faint touches of cocoa and leather so far. Thanks, Justin!


----------



## mpls

You got it Josh, the kitty was going after a hoppy one, although very well rounded. Glad you like the smoke, and it does look like a nice pairing for your evening.

While I enjoy the Narwhal, I do feel like there are some really good stouts out there right now that I prefer. I love a good stout though, so you can't really go wrong...

Tonight I'm having the oude geuze vieille - lots of carbonation with white wine flavors and a slightly sour finish. Decent, but not one that really does it for me...


----------



## AStateJB

The sweet fruitiness of the beer really went well with the sweetness in the the CyB!

That beer sounds interesting, Justin. Not sure it would really so it for me either though... I enjoy a good chardonnay occasionally, but usually go for the ones that are dry with dried fruit and oak notes. The sour finish doesn't sound like it would play well.


----------



## mpls

You might still want to give it a shot, it just didn't do it for me. To me it was like a sparkling sake sour beer.

Whatever, nothing a Surly Furious could fix...


----------



## AStateJB

Hmmm... The "sparkling sake sour beer" comment makes me less interested... :lol:

At least you had a favorite to cleanse your palate. :tu


----------



## Justjosh

Ahhh. Now this is the thread I was looking for!

and Josh... I had harvest dance last night! Crazy


----------



## AStateJB

Justjosh said:


> Ahhh. Now this is the thread I was looking for!
> 
> and Josh... I had harvest dance last night! Crazy


Welcome, Josh! How'd you like the Harvest Dance?


----------



## AStateJB

Another Monk's Cafe tonight (LOVE this stuff!) and a huge Camacho Havana Diadema.










Not a bad cigar considering I only got them 2 weeks ago. Medium bodied with less pepper than most Camachos. In its place ifs a sweet spiciness. There's also some cedar, a faint earthiness, and just a touch of leather.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I didn't know there were so many craft beers out there (and what they cost...GOOD LAWD!). So tried my hand at it and this is what I came out with (and a much lighter wallet...lol)










and










Has anyone tried either of these. I have yet to crack one open. I think this weekend will be a good one :smoke2: + :new_all_coholic: = :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

The only one I've had is the Framboise. It is very fruity, but good. The creme brulee stout sounds delicious! If you like IPAs I'm sure you'll love the Stone and I can't imagine that the Double Bastard would be anything less than fantastic! Oh, and I've heard good things about the Schlafly. You got a good variety there for sure. Let us know what you think.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Alright, I suppose its about time that I get up in this too:


----------



## CigarGoogler

That Southern Tier Creme Brulee was good enough to convince me to try their Imperial Choklat Stout (that I just posted). I enjoyed it...and I enjoy the Choklat too. One thing with these Southern Tiers: you get exactly what they claim.


----------



## AStateJB

CigarGoogler said:


> Alright, I suppose its about time that I get up in this too:
> 
> View attachment 42054


Welcome to the obsession, Trevyn! :lol:


----------



## CigarGoogler

AStateJB said:


> Welcome to the obsession, Trevyn! :lol:


Oh, this ain't my first rodeo. Thanks for the welcome, all the same! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## AStateJB

CigarGoogler said:


> Oh, this ain't my first rodeo. Thanks for the welcome, all the same! :new_all_coholic:


:lol: I bet! I see you live in prime territory for craft beer... Maybe one day Arkansas will catch up...


----------



## szyzk

I love seeing Southern Tier in this thread. #1, it's brewed 20 minutes from my house. #2, the guys that run it are incredibly, incredibly nice. #3, they went from NOTHING to being so busy that they can't even keep up production with their brand new facilities. They make a damn good beer & they deserve the success!

Okay beer geeks, I need help tracking something down - one or two bottles of Westvleteren XII. It's starting to hit stores but I won't have it anywhere near me, and I won't be in Buffalo in the next few weeks to visit either of the really big beer stores. If any of you can track it down I'll gladly buy it from you or do a cash/cigar/pipe tobacco combo, whatever works for you. Should be $15ish a bottle. Thanks!


----------



## CigarGoogler

szyzk said:


> I love seeing Southern Tier in this thread. #1, it's brewed 20 minutes from my house. #2, the guys that run it are incredibly, incredibly nice. #3, they went from NOTHING to being so busy that they can't even keep up production with their brand new facilities. They make a damn good beer & they deserve the success!
> 
> Okay beer geeks, I need help tracking something down - one or two bottles of Westvleteren XII. It's starting to hit stores but I won't have it anywhere near me, and I won't be in Buffalo in the next few weeks to visit either of the really big beer stores. If any of you can track it down I'll gladly buy it from you or do a cash/cigar/pipe tobacco combo, whatever works for you. Should be $15ish a bottle. Thanks!


I'm watching for this too! I stopped in our Four Firkins craft beer store tonight looking for it...no bueno. I'll call around over the next week. If I find it...I'll grab you a bottle or two for sure!


----------



## AStateJB

I doubt we'll get that around here, but I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Max_Power

Here is the list of retailers.

Mass is sold out.

Retail Locations For the Westvleteren XII Brick « US Westvleteren Trappist Ale Release


----------



## AStateJB

Oh... Its a trapist ale... I'll be on the lookout for multiples then!


----------



## CigarGoogler

Using my namesake, I found this thread that you might find useful: Retail Locations For the Westvleteren XII Brick « US Westvleteren Trappist Ale Release

According to that site, it isn't being sold yet in Pennsylvania.

EDIT: Minnesota is also sold out.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Fat Tire. Very "hoppy".


----------



## AStateJB

I think I remember actually liking Fat Tire. If you consider it hoppy you may not like the Stone IPA... Never know till you try though.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I actually like it a lot. Maybe the choice of words. But its very good.


----------



## mpls

Nice Milton! I have tried all the beers you posted and liked each one. I will say that you picked out some nice bold ones, so if you don't like them at first you might want to still give them another shot down the road. You did a great job of picking different styles, so hopefully you enjoy some or all of em!

Tonight I'm having Bacchus - Brouwerij Van Honsebrouck, a Belgium sour. A nice one, but prefer the monks cafe that Josh had..


----------



## mpls

The stone IPA that you picked is a Belgium style, so it will be quite a bit different than most American styles. It won't be as heavy and powerful (IMO), Josh might actually not mind that one...


----------



## AStateJB

mjohnsoniii said:


> I actually like it a lot. Maybe the choice of words. But its very good.


Glad you enjoyed it. 

Justin, you just keep adding to my list of beers to try... :lol: A Belgian style IPA? Now I'm all conflicted... Yeah I need to try it.


----------



## Ky70

Enjoying a Belgium white beer with a four kicks mule kick cigar...not sure which is better but both are good.


----------



## AStateJB

Very nice, Ken!

I had another Old Rasputin tonight


----------



## Max_Power

Tried la tappe for the first time this week. Amazing beer, rich & heavy, alcohol taste followed by banana & caramelized sugars.


----------



## Justjosh

I look at the La Trappe everytime I'm at the store, but never seem to pick one up. I suppose I should just for good measure, just too busy with all the local Limited Releases! (PS, if someone is need of New Glarus stuff, holler)


----------



## Max_Power

Justjosh said:


> I look at the La Trappe everytime I'm at the store, but never seem to pick one up. I suppose I should just for good measure, just too busy with all the local Limited Releases! (PS, if someone is need of New Glarus stuff, holler)


The La Trappe is one of the best beers I've tried in some time. I highly recommend it if you like good strong Belgian ale. Monks make great beers.


----------



## szyzk

Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron; nice and roasty, dark brown sugar, woody, dark fruit, great hoppiness on the finish for such a dark beer Also a great warming sensation down the throat.


----------



## AStateJB

Max_Power said:


> Monks make great beers.


:nod:


----------



## AStateJB

Off work early and having a beer that was bombed to me by Justin. 










The first couple of sips had a strange finish, but now that it's been in the glass for a few minutes I like it. Thanks, Justin!


----------



## Justjosh

Drinking FIVE GOLDEN RINGS by The Bruery (Sorry still no pics from me)

Interesting concept.. they are releasing 1 of the 12 days of Christmas each year, this is year 5.

It's a belgian ale brewed with pineapple. Sweet, but tangy.. but.. undecided on this guy...


----------



## CigarGoogler

All this talk of Belgian beers makes me long for the days when Grotten was still distributed here. I LOVE the Grotten Brown, which was a Belgian strong dark ale. It was a fantastic and unique beer, aged in the caves of Kanne, the atmosphere of which gave the beer a very distinct flavor and aroma. Never had anything like it before or since.

*sigh*


----------



## Scott W.

Hd this one a few days ago. Bitter and very little orange taste. Kicked like a mule though at almost 10percent


----------



## AStateJB

Another one from the beer bomb tonight.










This is light and refreshing enough to make a really good summer beer, but has enough flavor that it can be enjoyed as a winter beer too. Thanks, Justin!


----------



## Ky70

Stumbled upon a gem today...and they're actually local (Chicago). Enjoyed the Eugene Porter from Revolution brewing and then for the nightcap Im having a Young's double chocolate stout.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Nice selections, Ken. I'm joining you in the double chocolate stout, but I've gone Rogue:


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> Another one from the beer bomb tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is light and refreshing enough to make a really good summer beer, but has enough flavor that it can be enjoyed as a winter beer too. Thanks, Justin!


I love DT. It's the beer that sent me careening off the slope.

Enjoying another La Trappe quad. Can't get enough of this stuff this week. Finishing off my second 4 pack since Tuesday.


----------



## Scott W.

scottw said:


> View attachment 42079
> Hd this one a few days ago. Bitter and very little orange taste. Kicked like a mule though at almost 10percent


----------



## Scott W.

Followed up by this


----------



## Ky70

CigarGoogler said:


> Nice selections, Ken. I'm joining you in the double chocolate stout, but I've gone Rogue:


That looks great Trevyn! I still haven't run across the Rogue double chocolate...I've only seen the chocolate stout. But I'll be on the lookout for it


----------



## mjohnsoniii

What have you guys done to me. After a fun filled night at a comedy show with wifey, I had a splitting headache and stopped by the store for some aspirin and came out with these...

















Tastes pretty good so far. There "kinda"chilled but I bet will be really good cold.


----------



## AStateJB

Dang... Looks like I missed a party last night. Lots of great stuff! I love those double chocolates. Especially the Rogue!


----------



## Kingtut82

View attachment 73862


Heres something that I was proud to get ahold of!!!
Even though it doesnt exist???
Sorry my pic is sideways maybe ill figure that out sooner than later.
Cheers


----------



## Ky70

Flipped it for you Bryan...let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Kingtut82

Thanks alot KY70 that was cool i will most defintely let yall know in a year how it is lol. It sounds good they used Champaign yeast, bottle fermented so my beer guy said to give it atleast a year.


----------



## Ky70

Kingtut82 said:


> Thanks alot KY70 that was cool i will most defintely let yall know in a year how it is lol. It sounds good they used Champaign yeast, bottle fermented so my beer guy said to give it atleast a year.


That's sounds like a fun ride. You should consider picking up a special cigar and aging that along with the beer and trying them together a year from now.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Those Brooklyns are fantastic. Had some the other night with some folks on my porch. I liked them enough to pick up another pack today to share with my Jessica.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Here's my first of the day: New Holland Brewery's Dragon's Milk Bourbon Barrel Stout.


----------



## AStateJB

That's a heck of a first for the day, Trevyn! :tu

I'm trying this one today.










Plenty of piney hops, but it's not really bitter. This kind of hoppy I can handle!


----------



## CigarGoogler

AStateJB said:


> That's a heck of a first for the day, Trevyn! :tu
> 
> I'm trying this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of piney hops, but it's not really bitter. This kind of hoppy I can handle!


Cool! I've got one of those to enjoy during the game tomorrow.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Today's treat is crème brûlée stout paired with an all time favorite Ashton VSG.


----------



## CigarGoogler

I look forward to hearing the pairing review. I've yet to smoke an Ashton, but I've had two bombers of that particular stout and enjoy it a great deal.


----------



## mpls

Yep, that Brooklyn brew is mighty good!

Trevyn, did you like the Dragons Milk? I have a bottle but haven't tried it yet.

To start it off I'm having the Tart of Darkness from the Bruery. It's a sour stout, but I don't get much of the stout flavors. I certainly do get a lot of sour though, like an entire pack of sour patch kids in your mouth at once...whew, crazy! My other bottle might not be opened for a couple years.

Cheers!


----------



## CigarGoogler

I loved the Dragon's Milk! Drink with confidence. It was creamy, with a hint of both nut and smoke. Good stuff.

I've moved to a recommendation from this thread a day or two ago:










Sorry for the poor photo quality. The flash on my phone washed it out too much.


----------



## AStateJB

Ah Narwhal... Goods stuff if you ask me! 

I'm making the rounds tonight. Had this earlier.










It's a local brew. Pretty good, but the flavors could stand to be a little stronger.

Now I'm on this one...










Found it at a store i don't usually visit, earlier. I guess I'll be checking them more often. It's very rich and sweet. Would make a great dessert beer IMO.


----------



## Ky70

Back to Belgium with the Blanche De Bruxelles. I'm liking this white beer and it's a nice change from all the porters and stouts I've been drinking.


----------



## Ky70

CigarGoogler said:


> Here's my first of the day: New Holland Brewery's Dragon's Milk Bourbon Barrel Stout.





AStateJB said:


> That's a heck of a first for the day, Trevyn! :tu
> 
> I'm trying this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of piney hops, but it's not really bitter. This kind of hoppy I can handle!


Nice guys!! I'm loving the rich colors of your selections...I was real close to picking up that Dragon's Milk yesterday.


----------



## Justjosh

Drinking my last New Glarus Enigma tonight.
It's a sour, with a little soda pop flavor
If you can find one, check it out!


----------



## CigarGoogler

I love the Enigma!


----------



## AStateJB

Justjosh said:


> Drinking my last New Glarus Enigma tonight.
> It's a sour, with a little soda pop flavor
> If you can find one, check it out!


Soda pop? You mean coke? :lol:

Sounds good! I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## mpls

New Glarus is one of those guys that only distributes to WI - great brewery though.

My wife just made some enchilada's for dinner so I cracked this mole Ocho. Not shabby, nothing crazy though..


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> New Glarus is one of those guys that only distributes to WI - great brewery though.


Boo!

How does that Mole Ocho compare to the Cocoa Mole?


----------



## CigarGoogler

Ok craft friends! What would you smoke for an after dinner cigar paired with a Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar bomber?

Jessica--who will be joining me--is going with either the CAO Mx2 Dagger or the Arturo Fuente Cubanitos. I just can't decide.


----------



## mpls

I know...I pick some up every time I visit my family in Milwaukee, but it makes getting some of the limited stuff a huge pain.

While the abv on this is 9.79%, the flavors are pretty muted. I haven't had the cocoa mole for a while, but remember it being a bit more bold and enjoyable. Although, it might have something to do with half a pack of sour patch kids still being in my mouth from the previous beer.


----------



## mpls

Trev, I'd go with a t52...


----------



## Max_Power

CigarGoogler said:


> Ok craft friends! What would you smoke for an after dinner cigar paired with a Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar bomber?
> 
> Jessica--who will be joining me--is going with either the CAO Mx2 Dagger or the Arturo Fuente Cubanitos. I just can't decide.


I would personally go with something on the spicy side to contrast the beer. Something from Pepin, but that's just me. I'm sure a rich maduro would pair great as well, padron or la riqueza.

as a side note, all these great looking beers in this thread that aren't available locally for me are starting to make me very jealous.


----------



## CigarGoogler

mpls said:


> Trev, I'd go with a t52...


Oh...I read this on my phone while I was staring right at my T52 toro. Done deal. I'll try and let y'all know how it pairs. I intend to have a quick dinner, enjoy the pairing, and then watch Rubio rejoin the Timberpuppies tonight. I'm excited to see how he's playing.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Max_Power said:


> I would personally go with something on the spicy side to contrast the beer. Something from Pepin, but that's just me. I'm sure a rich maduro would pair great as well, padron or la riqueza.
> 
> as a side note, all these great looking beers in this thread that aren't available locally for me are starting to make me very jealous.


I was thinking much the same. I odn't have any Padrons and I've never had a La Riqueza (added to my list, thank you very much). I love a rich maduro and briefly considered on of my Mx2 toros when I suggested to Jessica that she try it with the Mx2 dagger.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> While the abv on this is 9.79%, the flavors are pretty muted. I haven't had the cocoa mole for a while, but remember it being a bit more bold and enjoyable. Although, it might have something to do with half a pack of sour patch kids still being in my mouth from the previous beer.


The Cocoa Mole was a little too much for me... The first pour was good, but by the time I got to the second pour the flavors were too thick and overdone. I think I would like it more if I could get it in 12oz. bottles.



CigarGoogler said:


> I was thinking much the same. I odn't have any Padrons and I've never had a La Riqueza (added to my list, thank you very much). I love a rich maduro and briefly considered on of my Mx2 toros when I suggested to Jessica that she try it with the Mx2 dagger.


I bet the T52 will be a great pairing for that! I'm not sure about the La Riqueza. It's been a while since I smoked one, but I think I remember the flavors being a little too subdued for the Hazelnut Brown.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

CigarGoogler said:


> I look forward to hearing the pairing review. I've yet to smoke an Ashton, but I've had two bombers of that particular stout and enjoy it a great deal.


They paired very well. I'm pretty new to craft beers so I'm taking my time and finding what goes with what. I had a Framboise Lambic spill over in the fridge (I think it was too cold) and I don't know if the crème brûlée stout what supposed to taste the way it did. So I can't give an honest review right now. It was still good as hell but I'm gonna get another tomorrow and try it again. Now I'm gonna go with an 80-Acre hybrid (IPA/wheat) and CAO Brazilia


----------



## CigarGoogler

Well this certainly doesn't suck:










2nd third and 2nd glass = ambrosia. Great pairing. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## android

AStateJB said:


> The Cocoa Mole was a little too much for me... The first pour was good, but by the time I got to the second pour the flavors were too thick and overdone. I think I would like it more if I could get it in 12oz. bottles.


that cocoa mole is super intense! i had to share it with a friend. however, i think that beer would make an EXCELLENT beer to cook some bangin' mexican food with.


----------



## David_ESM

Great light beer. I love wheat beers and this one didn't disappoint. Citrus, honey, faint strawberry after taste.


----------



## mpls

Well that definitely looks tasty right there David.

Josh, maybe it's just because you haven't beat your taste buds up with hops like the rest of us?? oke:

Actually, I only had a small glass of the cocoa mole at a friends with Mexican food and like I said, it was a while ago.

Sounds like a good night Trevyn!


----------



## Max_Power

Taking a night of from the La Trappe and enjoying a Newport Stom cyclone series Vlad, a tasty imperial stout.


----------



## szyzk

AStateJB said:


> Now I'm on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it at a store i don't usually visit, earlier. I guess I'll be checking them more often. It's very rich and sweet. Would make a great dessert beer IMO.


I need more of a review! Wegmans has that, as well as two others from the same company. They've had them for a while now, and they're pushing them hard in the salami/cheese/pate area of the store, so I assume it works better as a paired drink than just a straight beer.

I spent way too much on alcohol today. Bought a sixer of Ommegang BPA, a few of the big Three Philosophers bottles, three mixed sixers (leftover Oktoberfest brews, non-roasted winter ales and various others that looked good), six bottles of Piper Heidsieck Brut (my benchmark champagne), a few bottles of Australian Shiraz and a few bottles of really buttery Californian Chardonnays. I'll make one last run next Sunday to make sure I'm set through New Years.


----------



## Max_Power

szyzk said:


> I need more of a review! Wegmans has that, as well as two others from the same company. They've had them for a while now, and they're pushing them hard in the salami/cheese/pate area of the store, so I assume it works better as a paired drink than just a straight beer.
> 
> I spent way too much on alcohol today. Bought a sixer of Ommegang BPA, a few of the big Three Philosophers bottles, three mixed sixers (leftover Oktoberfest brews, non-roasted winter ales and various others that looked good), six bottles of Piper Heidsieck Brut (my benchmark champagne), a few bottles of Australian Shiraz and a few bottles of really buttery Californian Chardonnays. I'll make one last run next Sunday to make sure I'm set through New Years.


If Wegman's has their Sophie, I'd reccomend giving that a try. One of my best suprises recently.

Wish I had a Wegman's around. I miss the hell out of their triple berry pie. My sister used to stop off there and pick up pies to bring home for the holidays.


----------



## szyzk

Max_Power said:


> If Wegman's has their Sophie, I'd reccomend giving that a try. One of my best suprises recently.
> 
> Wish I had a Wegman's around. I miss the hell out of their triple berry pie. My sister used to stop off there and pick up pies to bring home for the holidays.


Dude, they have a round loaf of bread with orange rind and cranberries baked in, with huge chunks of sugar on top... So good, I can eat a whole loaf in one sitting.

Looks like I'm going to pick up a few bottles of Sophie, Matilda and Pere Jacques when I go there next Sunday. This stuff sounds really, really good.


----------



## mpls

szyzk said:


> Dude, they have a round loaf of bread with orange rind and cranberries baked in, with huge chunks of sugar on top... So good, I can eat a whole loaf in one sitting.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to pick up a few bottles of Sophie, Matilda and Pere Jacques when I go there next Sunday. This stuff sounds really, really good.


If you like a good strong stout be sure to pick up their bourbon county and bourbon county coffee...


----------



## szyzk

mpls said:


> If you like a good strong stout be sure to pick up their bourbon county and bourbon county coffee...


Those definitely weren't for sale, but I'll keep my eyes open for them. I'm not always in the mood for stouts but I do enjoy them from time to time.


----------



## CigarGoogler

I'm continuing my craft beer vacation week. Today, I had Surly-braised corn beef hash and eggs. I started with a wonderful cask pint of Epic's Captain Compton's Pale Ale.










I followed that up with a wonderful pint of Founder's Breakfast Stout:










Up next: freshly-tapped Bell's Sparkling!


----------



## CigarGoogler

Here it is:


----------



## Justjosh

It's been a while since I had Bells sparkling, going to need to see if anyone has it on tap locally.

Founders Breakfast stout is a winner anytime! (Just received another 4 pack for my birthday last week)


----------



## Justjosh

szyzk said:


> Those definitely weren't for sale, but I'll keep my eyes open for them. I'm not always in the mood for stouts but I do enjoy them from time to time.


Bourbon county is fantastic.

And the Cherry should be available now as well.


----------



## Kingtut82

Ky70 said:


> That's sounds like a fun ride. You should consider picking up a special cigar and aging that along with the beer and trying them together a year from now.


oh and I did a pardon 80year baaaam $50 combo from specs ouch and shhhhhh don't tell the wifey lol


----------



## Ky70

Back to the porters today. Any of you guys ever use a wine savers for a beer you can't finish at the moment? These Vacu Vin thingys (see top on 2nd pic) are real useful when you open a beer but can't finish off the entire beer for a day or more.


----------



## CigarGoogler

I faithfully used the plunger style wine savers on beer. I do give it a 24-hour limit, but its effective.


----------



## Justjosh

CigarGoogler said:


> I faithfully used the plunger style wine savers on beer. I do give it a 24-hour limit, but its effective.


18-24 hours is my limit as well, but agreed, they do work.


----------



## Kingtut82

not a crazy beer or anything but in my good buddys heli R44 drinking a fat tire puffing on a hemingway short story!!!
had to share this was looking through some old pics and found it.


----------



## CigarGoogler

Home now. (thank goodness!) switched back to the Brooklyn Chocolate Stout. This and Adrian Peterson are making for a great afternoon.


----------



## AStateJB

Tonight Sofie and I are making chili.










She's quite bright and playful, effervescent even. Very easy going, with a refreshing personality. I prefer her company to Jacque's, at least for today. I think I'll keep her around. That is, if the wife will let me... :lol:


----------



## CigarGoogler

AStateJB said:


> Tonight Sofie and I are making chili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's quite bright and playful, effervescent even. Very easy going, with a refreshing personality. I prefer her company to Jacque's, at least for today. I think I'll keep her around. That is, if the wife will let me... :lol:


Like. Like. Like!


----------



## CigarGoogler

I say that Fat Tire is best out of a can. Better than tap, mos def better than bottle.


----------



## mpls

I love seeing all of these great beers popping up on Josh's thread now. I can attest that Trevyn has a bunch of stuff to be able to post about going forward.

Today I opened Squaters Outer Darkness. The owner at the shop called it the poor mans Surly Darkness, but being $11-12/bottle I don't really consider it a 'poor mans' anything. Anyhow, it is quite enjoyable and at first is comparable to Surly's Darkness, but lacks the same depth so I can see what the guy was referring too.


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> I love seeing all of these great beers popping up on Josh's thread now.


Me too! 

Sadly, Sofie is gone... So like any good Irishman, I'm drowning my sorrow in drink.










And it's a good one at that!


----------



## CigarGoogler

AStateJB said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sadly, Sofie is gone... So like any good Irishman, I'm drowning my sorrow in drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's a good one at that!


Aye...great sample!


----------



## Justjosh

Just following suit over here with some of #datstout


----------



## Justjosh

Oops, a little bigger than expected.


----------



## mpls

Just like that stout my friend...


----------



## AStateJB

Still waiting on the chili (and the wife, she has to go meet someone at 7:30 so I don't get to eat till she gets back), so now I'm trying out a purchase from earlier today.










The peach is more obvious than I expected, so this isn't my favorite seasonal beer (I'm not a huge fan of peach), but it's much better than it could be. If you like peach I'd say it's a must try. If not, you'll probably be like me and admit that it pulls off the peach well, but it just isn't really for you.


----------



## Max_Power

Stopped by a bigger store while I was out today and picked up some old favorites and some new beers to try.










Can't wait to try out the Juliet, and this was the first time I've seen Lost Abbey product available.


----------



## Justjosh

Chris, Juliet is fantastic I love it! And the sixth glass is just a great quad.
Lost abbey makes some nice beers as well, but I have yet to have the gift 
Nice pickup


----------



## Justjosh

I'll just keep monopolizing the thread tonight. More dessert for me. This one has been sitting in the cellar a while. Decent flavor, but the fudge may have been more dominant had it been fresh. (And yes, I can post pics now, you will all be sorry)


----------



## AStateJB

"Sorry"...? Not I! I love seeing brew pron! :tu


----------



## Ky70

CigarGoogler said:


> I faithfully used the plunger style wine savers on beer. I do give it a 24-hour limit, but its effective.





Justjosh said:


> 18-24 hours is my limit as well, but agreed, they do work.


This 24 hr timetable is more of an indicator of how much you gents want to get back to your beer (lol). I've gone several days and havent noticed any decline in taste (I suspect I could go longer, but that hasn't been necessary). Assuming everyone is pumping out the air using the vacu vin thingy.


----------



## beerindex

Justjosh said:


> I'll just keep monopolizing the thread tonight. More dessert for me. This one has been sitting in the cellar a while. Decent flavor, but the fudge may have been more dominant had it been fresh. (And yes, I can post pics now, you will all be sorry)


This is personally my least favorite Arbor release.


----------



## Justjosh

beerindex said:


> This is personally my least favorite Arbor release.


This is actually the only Arbor that I have had. Wasn't overly impressed, but as I Said, I don't know if it would have been better fresh?
Secondly.. I don't enjoy fudge as a food so... /shrug


----------



## mpls

Josh (justjosh), is that a 3Floyds glass?


----------



## Justjosh

Yes, it's the 3Floyds Teku. A buddy grabbed me 2 from the brew pub a while back.
I have 2 Lost Abbey glasses just like it. Really enjoy the glasses =)


----------



## mpls

Nice, I only have a couple from New Belgium along with a bunch of non labeled ones... Those 3Floyds ones are badass!!


----------



## Justjosh

mpls said:


> Nice, I only have a couple from New Belgium along with a bunch of non labeled ones... Those 3Floyds ones are badass!!


New Glarus was supposed to have a Belgian Red / Raspberry Tart & Glasses Christmas Gift Pack out shortly.

Might have cool glasses with it.


----------



## AStateJB

A new beer and a favorite cigar tonight.










I've been seeing Laughing Dog brews all over the place, but I hadn't heard anything about them so I was a little hesitant. After trying this stout I WILL be trying some of their other brews! It's loaded with dark, rich coffee flavors and hints of molasses and brown sugar. There is a touch of woodiness on the finish and no bitterness really. I'm enjoying it a lot!


----------



## mpls

I just had a bottle of New Glarus Raspberry Tart, but didn't see the glasses - sounds awesome though...

Josh, that looks like a great pairing! Haven't had that smoke in a couple months.

Tonight I'm having Friek from Odell. I prefer the Meddler, but this is still tasty.


----------



## AStateJB

It's a GREAT pairing! And good news... my favorite beer store got more Liefman's! And my "connection" there said he'd keep an eye out for some Avery brews for me.  It's great to be in good with a fellow beer nerd who works at a liquor store!


----------



## Kingtut82

I need to get one of those pumps that awesome


----------



## durbs

Is anyone into sours? I've only had a few bit they are my new favorite style and I would like some suggestions. My sirrent favorite is new Belgium La Follie


----------



## AStateJB

durbs said:


> Is anyone into sours? I've only had a few bit they are my new favorite style and I would like some suggestions. My sirrent favorite is new Belgium La Follie


Oh yeah! I love sours! I haven't seen that, but I'll be looking fort it.

Have you had Monk's Cafe or Liefman's Goudenband?


----------



## Max_Power

durbs said:


> Is anyone into sours? I've only had a few bit they are my new favorite style and I would like some suggestions. My sirrent favorite is new Belgium La Follie


Petrus aged pale is a great sour, and Monks Cafe as well. Sam Adams stonybrook Red is a good one that's widely available as well.

Having a Boulevard sixth glass right now


----------



## durbs

AStateJB said:


> Oh yeah! I love sours! I haven't seen that, but I'll be looking fort it.
> 
> Have you had Monk's Cafe or Liefman's Goudenband?


I haven't tried those but will be on the lookout. Thank you for the suggestion ...I've run threw almost all types of beer but sours are a whole new world for me.


----------



## AStateJB

Thanks for the suggestions, Chris!



durbs said:


> I haven't tried those but will be on the lookout. Thank you for the suggestion ...I've run threw almost all types of beer but sours are a whole new world for me.


I'm pretty new to sours myself, but I know I love them!


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, Chris!
> 
> I'm pretty new to sours myself, but I know I love them!


I'm fairly new to sours myself, I had a few monks At a bar over the summer which pushed me right down the slope. Now I'm constantly looking for new ones to try. I started a thread about them somewhere in this section of puff, has a lot of great suggestions in it.


----------



## Justjosh

Oh sours... don't get me started.

One of my American Favs.. Boulevard's Love Child No. 2


----------



## AStateJB

I've heard great things about Love Child, but I can't find it anywhere... out:


----------



## Justjosh

AStateJB said:


> I've heard great things about Love Child, but I can't find it anywhere... out:


 Sad to say, you probably won't find it. It's just too desired and too limited production. I had a friend in STL buy up everything they could when it released this year. Wish I could say I had a spare to send you, but I promised my wife I'd leave one for her till after her pregnancy =/

(The exception, might be if you want to spend $75.00 for a bottle on Ebay)


----------



## mpls

I've been drinking a few sours for a couple years and for me it all depends on what you're looking for - a light, complex style with a touch of sour on the finish - a bold, abrasive style with a very tart finish, and then more of what I consider dessert ones. They've all been fun to try, so I'd just keep grabbing different ones.

On to one of the nicer everyday stouts - Bells Special Double Cream Stout.


----------



## AStateJB

Justjosh said:


> Sad to say, you probably won't find it. It's just too desired and too limited production. I had a friend in STL buy up everything they could when it released this year. Wish I could say I had a spare to send you, but I promised my wife I'd leave one for her till after her pregnancy =/
> 
> (The exception, might be if you want to spend $75.00 for a bottle on Ebay)


Yeah... Such is the life of a craft beer lover... :lol:

But I did get the last bottle of Ommegang Art of Darkness at my beer shop tonight.


----------



## durbs

mpls said:


> I've been drinking a few sours for a couple years and for me it all depends on what you're looking for - a light, complex style with a touch of sour on the finish - a bold, abrasive style with a very tart finish, and then more of what I consider dessert ones. They've all been fun to try, so I'd just keep grabbing different ones.
> 
> On to one of the nicer everyday stouts - Bells Special Double Cream Stout.


Have you tried the Bells Expidition stout? One of my favorites...I have some aging (about 4 years old currently) I drink one every time I move. The final few might be pretty terrible if I hold true on only drinking when moving thought as I bought a place about a year ago and plan to stay at least 5 years.


----------



## Justjosh

I just went and looked at the cellar Josh.. swing up my way, and we'll introduce you to some killer Sours. A couple Cantillon, 3Fontenien.. etc


----------



## Justjosh

PS... my wife doesn't know what these cost either :rotfl:


----------



## CigarGoogler

mpls said:


> I've been drinking a few sours for a couple years and for me it all depends on what you're looking for - a light, complex style with a touch of sour on the finish - a bold, abrasive style with a very tart finish, and then more of what I consider dessert ones. They've all been fun to try, so I'd just keep grabbing different ones.
> 
> On to one of the nicer everyday stouts - Bells Special Double Cream Stout.


Ah, the double cream...blissful.

I'm changing it up tonight:










Sorry for the rough picture. Anyone had this? WOW. When they say coffee (complete with coffee grounds) they effing mean it! It's like a malty iced coffee. I actually had to look to see if it had caffeine. Good stuff.


----------



## mpls

durbs said:


> Have you tried the Bells Expidition stout? One of my favorites...I have some aging (about 4 years old currently) I drink one every time I move. The final few might be pretty terrible if I hold true on only drinking when moving thought as I bought a place about a year ago and plan to stay at least 5 years.


Yes sir! Also a good one IMO, but I haven't aged that one...

Nice Josh!! You got a good collection of stouts too?


----------



## durbs

mpls said:


> Yes sir! Also a good one IMO, but I haven't aged that one...
> 
> Nice Josh!! You got a good collection of stouts too?


Look into terrapin's beers. Lots of great beer coming from them if you have them in your area (its from Athens, GA). The Moo Hoo and Wake and Bake are amazing Brews.


----------



## AStateJB

Justjosh said:


> PS... my wife doesn't know what these cost either :rotfl:


Nice cellar, Josh! I'll let you know next time I'm in WI. :lol:

My wife doesn't know either, thank God! :lol:


----------



## mpls

Thanks Jonathan, I'll have to give them a try when I travel to the southeast for work - not distributed up here in the freezing tundra...


----------



## Justjosh

mpls said:


> Yes sir! Also a good one IMO, but I haven't aged that one...
> 
> Nice Josh!! You got a good collection of stouts too?


My stouts are on a different shelf for the most part. (I have 3 shelves like the one pictured, as well as boxed cases etc.)
Some of those Missouri Beers are limited release/ reserve stouts.

Just picked up 2 cases of Bourbon County, and some other random stuff. 
Maybe I'll get the wall organized and take another pic.


----------



## Ky70

Picked up an old favorite today (tripel karmeliet) and paired it with a now new favorite (EPC New Wave). I'm not a Connecticut wrapper fan but I dig this one...and it goes perfectly with the Karmeliet (still hard to believe a beer that tastes this easy and smooth has an ABV of 8.4). And now I know to be extra,extra patient when pouring this bad boy or I'll end up with glass full o head (lol).


----------



## mpls

Justjosh said:


> My stouts are on a different shelf for the most part. (I have 3 shelves like the one pictured, as well as boxed cases etc.)
> Some of those Missouri Beers are limited release/ reserve stouts.
> 
> Just picked up 2 cases of Bourbon County, and some other random stuff.
> Maybe I'll get the wall organized and take another pic.


Cool, stouts are definitely my favorite out of the age able brews. I like sours and whatnot, but absolutely love stouts. Bourbon County is one of my favorites.


----------



## AStateJB

Ommegang Art of Darkness tonight with a Perdomo 20th Anniversary maduro










Very good beer! And I think the Perdomo would be fantastic with more rest. It's not bad at all now, though.


----------



## Justjosh

I really enjoy Ommegang beers. The Perdomo, I have yet to try.

I'm keeping it simple tonight. A little IPA in a glass I received for my birthday.


----------



## AStateJB

The Perdomo is pretty good. I'll be posting a review in a little while.


----------



## AStateJB

AStateJB said:


> The Perdomo is pretty good. I'll be posting a review in a little while.


So, the Perdomo turned out to be a little disappointing... But this Ovila Saison is delicious!


----------



## mpls

Mmm, drooling over your beer while I sit in my office...


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Mmm, drooling over your beer while I sit in my office...


Sucks for you... :lol: Have you ever had this one?


----------



## mpls

Yes it does, and no I haven't...


----------



## AStateJB

You should remedy that. It's very good. The first sip slapped me in the face with a great white grape flavor.


----------



## mpls

Well I am going to the beer shop tonight...

Glad you like it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> A new beer and a favorite cigar tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing Laughing Dog brews all over the place, but I hadn't heard anything about them so I was a little hesitant. After trying this stout I WILL be trying some of their other brews! It's loaded with dark, rich coffee flavors and hints of molasses and brown sugar. There is a touch of woodiness on the finish and no bitterness really. I'm enjoying it a lot!


I like this one a lot aged in bourbon barrels if i remember correctly a real treat but watch the ABV it creeps up on ya!


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like this one a lot aged in bourbon barrels if i remember correctly a real treat but watch the ABV it creeps up on ya!


It is and it does! :lol: Great beer though! Welcome, Tony!

Getting off work early is hazardous to my cellar... I'm enjoying my second bomber of the night now.










This is officially my new favorite beer and the cigar's not bad either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love Dark beers Stouts and Porters my favorites looks yummy!


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love Dark beers Stouts and Porters my favorites looks yummy!


This one is actually a sour. It has a red wine flavor and it is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Ky70

Trying a Big Muddy Monster Indian Style Brown Ale. It has nice body for a brown ale...I like it.


----------



## HIM

Here's what I've had so far... Gonna break into some Lucky Bastard soon.

View attachment 73967

View attachment 73968


----------



## Max_Power

Was hoping to grab some Delerium Noel to drink while I helped Santa out with the stockings, but had to settle for some Nocturnum.


----------



## mpls

Bummer Chris, but its better than being at work with no beer?

Picked up some more black liquid gold to keep me warm in the frigid mn winter...










Starting the night off with this and am loving it! Except for the cold garage...


----------



## AStateJB

Justin, since you bombed me this thing has been giving me the stink eye and questioning my manhood every time I open the fridge at home. I decided tonight was the night show who's boss around this household!










It took 2 sips to make this my favorite RIS! Thank you, Justin! :beerchug:


----------



## mpls

Ha, awesome. Glad you enjoy it buddy, it's a taste of Minnesota that makes the winters not seem so bad.

Btw, how is the new place?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mpls said:


> Bummer Chris, but its better than being at work with no beer?
> 
> Picked up some more black liquid gold to keep me warm in the frigid mn winter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting the night off with this and am loving it! Except for the cold garage...


Some nice beers there i have had the Wild dog and smoke lager great beers!
And you got a Cuban great night fore sure!


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Ha, awesome. Glad you enjoy it buddy, it's a taste of Minnesota that makes the winters not seem so bad.
> 
> Btw, how is the new place?


The new place is GREAT! It's so nice not being in an apartment!


----------



## mpls

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some nice beers there i have had the Wild dog and smoke lager great beers!
> And you got a Cuban great night fore sure!


Thanks Tony, we are blessed to enjoy such hobbies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mpls said:


> Thanks Tony, we are blessed to enjoy such hobbies.


Yes we are my friend !


----------



## mpls

AStateJB said:


> The new place is GREAT! It's so nice not being in an apartment!


Awesome! It felt weird to me at first having so much more space, although it sure didn't take the wife long to fill the empty spots! Glad you and you're wife are enjoying.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> The new place is GREAT! It's so nice not being in an apartment!


Congrats!


----------



## AStateJB

mpls said:


> Awesome! It felt weird to me at first having so much more space, although it sure didn't take the wife long to fill the empty spots! Glad you and you're wife are enjoying.


I grew up in an 1800 sq/ft house on 100 acres, so I was about to go insane in the apartment! Since we're in a subdivision, the neighbors are still closer than I prefer, but at least now I can't yell at them through the wall. :lol:



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Congrats!


Thanks, Tony!


----------



## mpls

Moving on to a local brewery - Fulton. This is their RIS called Worthy Adversary. Man, I love big stouts...


----------



## android

looking tasty here fellas! your dedication to quality beer is second to none!


----------



## Justjosh

Found a good assortment of brews off the beaten path last night.

Brew Dog & 3Floyds Colab - "Bitch Please"

Overly Peaty, Smokey Scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Errrrr do these count i drank them already LOL!




Now they adorn that blank space above my kitchen cabinets!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

I used to do the same thing, Tony. The wife didn't want to pack all of them up when we moved though, so they got trashed. And now she doesn't wasn't me to save any more...

I kept the Surly Darkness bottle though. That's just too cool a bottle to throw out!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It is a nice looking bottle!
On a side note if you drink 2 or 3 a week you catch up in no time!


----------



## Justjosh

That looks like an awful lot of west coast beers for being a New Yorker Tony!


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It is a nice looking bottle!
> On a side note if you drink 2 or 3 a week you catch up in no time!


Lately I've been drinking 5 to 7 a week... Lol


----------



## AStateJB

Off work early again! :woohoo:

Pour one for the little guy! 










Another great one! Thanks, Justin!


----------



## Justjosh

Not sure that Founder's makes a bad beer. Had the Breakfast Stout Josh?


----------



## Max_Power

That backwoods bastard is good, but it certainly isn't for drinking fast. I think I sipped those for an hour apiece.


----------



## Justjosh

Don't know what to drink.


----------



## Ky70

Cool pic Tony!! I see some tasty ones in there.


----------



## AStateJB

Justjosh said:


> Not sure that Founder's makes a bad beer. Had the Breakfast Stout Josh?


I have not. As far as I know you can't get Founder's around here. That one was sent to me by Justin (mpls).



Max_Power said:


> That backwoods bastard is good, but it certainly isn't for drinking fast. I think I sipped those for an hour apiece.


You're definitely right about that. I think I took a little over an hour to finish mine.


----------



## AStateJB

Having another one of these local brews today.










I'll be firing up the grill soon to do burgers for a little get together we're having.

If you find yourself in the area feel free to stop in for a burger and a brew!


----------



## Justjosh

AStateJB said:


> If you find yourself in the area feel free to stop in for a burger and a brew!


Currently shoveling snow off the deck so that the boys can sit out and smoke during our get together... somehow your grilling sounds more enticing than our snow


----------



## Ky70

AStateJB said:


> Having another one of these local brews today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be firing up the grill soon to do burgers for a little get together we're having.
> 
> If you find yourself in the area feel free to stop in for a burger and a brew!


That sounds like a great time Josh! Our temps have just warmed up to get over 30 so I'm debating if I can sneak in a cigar and beer in the garage (with a space heater). I'm still on a porter kick and just finished another Eugene Porter.


----------



## Scott W.

Been on an IPA kick lately


----------



## AStateJB

You guys should have stopped by... High of 62 today. It was practically balmy!


----------



## Max_Power

I need to thank my buddy Veeral for hooking me up with this exceptional brew tonight.


----------



## mpls

How is it Chris?


----------



## Justjosh

Heading out to light a bonfire and attempt to stay warm while we enjoy these beauties.


----------



## beerindex

Justjosh said:


> Not sure that Founder's makes a bad beer. Had the Breakfast Stout Josh?


Having tried 43 different beers from them, I would beg to differ. Beers from them I would call bad (as in 4/10 or less): Dave's Not Here, Gruit, Nemesis 2009, Newaygo County Cherry, Oatmeal Stout, and Solid Gold. Granted, of those six, only one was bottled. And I think on balance, they are among the best breweries in the world. I just don't think it is true that their roster is devoid of bad beer.


----------



## Justjosh

beerindex said:


> Having tried 43 different beers from them, I would beg to differ. Beers from them I would call bad (as in 4/10 or less): Dave's Not Here, Gruit, Nemesis 2009, Newaygo County Cherry, Oatmeal Stout, and Solid Gold. Granted, of those six, only one was bottled. And I think on balance, they are among the best breweries in the world. I just don't think it is true that their roster is devoid of bad beer.


I can say, that I have not had any of the 6 you mentioned. Guess I got lucky?


----------



## beerindex

Justjosh said:


> I can say, that I have not had any of the 6 you mentioned. Guess I got lucky?


Or, probably more accurately, you don't make it out their brewpub in Grand Rapids? At least that is what I am assuming, since 5 of the 6 were only released there to my knowledge. I just happen to have family in the area, so I tend to make it there a few times a year.


----------



## Max_Power

mpls said:


> How is it Chris?


Extremely good. The creamiest Trappist I've had to date.


----------



## mpls

Max_Power said:


> Extremely good. The creamiest Trappist I've had to date.


Nice! I've only read about it, never tried it myself.


----------



## Justjosh

mpls said:


> Nice! I've only read about it, never tried it myself.


I'd stab someone for a bottle.



> Or, probably more accurately, you don't make it out their brewpub in Grand Rapids? At least that is what I am assuming, since 5 of the 6 were only released there to my knowledge. I just happen to have family in the area, so I tend to make it there a few times a year.


You are correct fine sir. I have never been to their brewpub


----------



## The_Chosen_One

I love Christmas 



















That Rogue Old Crustacean has a bottle date of 2010 which was a pretty cool gift.










This is a homebrew from a good friend (the one who pulled the Rogue out of his cellar) and his wife made oatmeal cookies to go with


----------



## android

Max_Power said:


> I need to thank my buddy Veeral for hooking me up with this exceptional brew tonight.


ya got one! nice man... sounds like it was quite tasty.


----------



## AStateJB

Sharing a Liefman's with my sister.










I'm pairing mine with a Tatuaje Anarchy Apocalypse, she's having an Acid Blondie.

Good times! 

505 posts and almost 4000 views!!! Thanks for sharing, gentlemen!


----------



## AStateJB

Next...










Goose Island Night Stalker. Quite a change from the Liefman's, but it's a very tasty stout!


----------



## Sarge

AStateJB said:


> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose Island Night Stalker. Quite a change from the Liefman's, but it's a very tasty stout!


OO I want. :tu looks tasty.... but I don't want it anytime soon. a few too many Christmas Ales, Two Hearted Ales, a sixer of Fat Tire bombers and way too many shots last night. probably a case of shots plus dam near as many beers. :laugh: a reminder why I don't drink anymore.


----------



## AStateJB

Sarge said:


> OO I want. :tu looks tasty.... but I don't want it anytime soon. a few too many Christmas Ales, Two Hearted Ales, a sixer of Fat Tire bombers and way too many shots last night. probably a case of shots plus dam near as many beers. :laugh: a reminder why I don't drink anymore.


The Night Stalker was great! It had a lot of coffee and chocolate flavor.

Sounds like you had a fun night! I'll try to type quietly, this morning, for your benefit though. :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> Next...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goose Island Night Stalker. Quite a change from the Liefman's, but it's a very tasty stout!


Another i have tried very tasty in deed!
Merry Christmas ALL!


----------



## mpls

I've been looking for that one Josh. Glad you liked it! My shop is supposed to get it soon.

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## AStateJB

Back home and sitting on my own couch... Time for a beer! 










Reminds me a little bit of Newcastle Werewolf, except with somewhat richer flavor.


----------



## AStateJB

The weather man is saying we might get as much as 10 inches of snow! This is the first time I've ever seen a "blizzard warning"in central Arkansas! What to drink? Simple...










Later I'll move on to my newest holiday tradition.

Merry Christmas, fellas! :beerchug:


----------



## AStateJB

Time for the official Christmas pairing.










The Shark is from 2010 and was bombed to me by socalocmatt. The Samichlaus is a 2011.


----------



## Ky70

Merry Christmas to you too Josh...that shark looks good enough to eat.

I'm back to Belgium again. These will be a regular for me and at under $10 for a 4pack, the price is right.


----------



## Max_Power

Trying New Belgium's La Folie. A Christmas present my sister brought up from Maryland. Seriously tart, made me picked a little on the first sip. Hopefully I can find a way to keep myself a supply of these bottles.


----------



## beerindex

Drinking an Avery 10th Anniversary. Yes, it is 9 years old. Yes, it was originally meant to be a DIPA. And yes, it is still drinkable, albeit more as a weak barleywine. A bit oxidized and the hops are deader than hell. Tons of sediment. Flavor is carmel and toffee forward with a pronounced bit of yeast, some butterscotch and honey, with a hint of very weak coffee flavors. 6/10


----------



## Max_Power

Continuing the sour Christmas.










Gueuze Tilquin. Very funkified at first but has rounded out very nicely after a little breathing.


----------



## AStateJB

I think I'll join you for something funky, Chris.










Makes me smack my lips like the kid in the Welch's grape juice commercials. :lol:


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> I think I'll join you for something funky, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me smack my lips like the kid in the Welch's grape juice commercials. :lol:


Great choice! I was suprised by how tasty that beer was, and widely available for that style. never thought Sam Adams would put something that wild out.

Tomorrow when we get back from traveling to see all the families, my girlfriend will find out Santa left us each a bottle of that in our stockings.


----------



## AStateJB

Max_Power said:


> Great choice! I was suprised by how tasty that beer was, and widely available for that style. never thought Sam Adams would put something that wild out.


I agree! I'm going to have to grab a couple more bottles when I can.



Max_Power said:


> Tomorrow when we get back from traveling to see all the families, my girlfriend will find out Santa left us each a bottle of that in our stockings.


Good job, Santa!


----------



## Sarge

AStateJB said:


> The Night Stalker was great! It had a lot of coffee and chocolate flavor.
> 
> Sounds like you had a fun night! I'll try to type quietly, this morning, for your benefit though. :lol:


yeah a bit too much fun. screwed my Christmas that's for sure. Had to force myself to enjoy a couple GI Christmas Ales last night for supper and tonight I'm sticking w/ Mt Dew. :laugh: though I was pretty sad no one came through with any beer for me. They have a list of Goose Island, Sam Adams, etc I want. Guess they really weren't able to find any of it. :frown: I'll have to keep me eyes peeled. Maybe I, or my parents will get lucky down in Green Bay. :tu


----------



## mjohnsoniii

On vacation in South Florida so I've been getting started a bit early the past few days. Still looking for a nice place to score some nice brews. Anyways, this is what I'm starting with today. Never had it so wish me luck.


----------



## durbs

Max_Power said:


> Trying New Belgium's La Folie. A Christmas present my sister brought up from Maryland. Seriously tart, made me picked a little on the first sip. Hopefully I can find a wayMax666Power/F48]


Great beer! Have you tried it with a cigar? Pretty interesting pairing but rather unpleasant.


----------



## Max_Power

Found an amazing price on Juliet while traveling this weekend so I picked up half a case.

This stuff is amazing! Best goose island vintage I have tried.


----------



## AStateJB

Juliette is also the hardest one to find isn't it?

Here's my selection for tonight.










Perfect finish for a cold, snowy, lazy day.


----------



## szyzk

Went through a few bottles of Long Trail Hibernator yesterday. Great, great brew!

Tonight I enjoyed a Ommegang BPA during (and another after) dinner


----------



## AStateJB

That BPA is pretty good stuff. :tu


----------



## szyzk

AStateJB said:


> That BPA is pretty good stuff. :tu


Yeah, I'm really impressed with it. I think I need to get more...


----------



## Ky70

Max_Power said:


> Found an amazing price on Juliet while traveling this weekend so I picked up half a case.
> 
> This stuff is amazing! Best goose island vintage I have tried.


I've passed over the Goose Island stuff on many occassions (shame on me since their local) but you guys have officially sold me. Which of the GI Vintage Ales would you guys recommend (excluding the Matilda...I've had that one).


----------



## Ky70

AStateJB said:


> Juliette is also the hardest one to find isn't it?
> 
> Here's my selection for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect finish for a cold, snowy, lazy day.


I'll cosign in this one...That Is one good beer


----------



## AStateJB

Ky70 said:


> I've passed over the Goose Island stuff on many occassions (shame on me since their local) but you guys have officially sold me. Which of the GI Vintage Ales would you guys recommend (excluding the Matilda...I've had that one).


I've only had the Pere Jaques and Sofie so far, but I really enjoyed the Sofie.


----------



## Max_Power

Ky70 said:


> I've passed over the Goose Island stuff on many occassions (shame on me since their local) but you guys have officially sold me. Which of the GI Vintage Ales would you guys recommend (excluding the Matilda...I've had that one).


Juliet was my favorite by far, followed by sophie


----------



## szyzk

Picked up three each Matilda, Pere Jacques and Sofie - need to try it, thanks to you guys.

For any readers in this thread, pick up Bitter Brew, the story of the Anheuser-Busch empire. I'm not interested in the slightest in their beer, but it's still an interesting history and one that helped shape today's beer culture.


----------



## Ky70

AStateJB said:


> I've only had the Pere Jaques and Sofie so far, but I really enjoyed the Sofie.





Max_Power said:


> Juliet was my favorite by far, followed by sophie


Thanks guys!! Sophie and Juliet it is.


----------



## AStateJB

Still too much snow to work so I'm being lazy again and having a gourmet lunch. :lol:










Mini pigs in a blanket, made in a cool little gadget my sister gave us for Christmas, paired with a Diamond Bear Rocktoberfest.


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Been waiting to try this pairing for a while and finally got a chance to this week. Very good stuff


----------



## davey101

Wow, just joined this forum today but I've been whoring it up over on beeradvocate for the last two years or so. Awesome thread! I obviously can't post pictures yet but I'm currently sipping on a 2012 Dark Horse BBPT5, which is amazing. Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB

:welcome: Dave! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Justjosh

Max_Power said:


> Found an amazing price on Juliet while traveling this weekend so I picked up half a case.
> 
> This stuff is amazing! Best goose island vintage I have tried.


I absolutely love the Juliet. I actually just drank my last bottle. Time to find some more..


----------



## Max_Power

Justjosh said:


> I absolutely love the Juliet. I actually just drank my last bottle. Time to find some more..


I'm trying to find someone right now to pick up the rest of the stock where I bought 6 bottles a few days ago. My girl loves it as well and were bound to rip through these bottles in no time at all. Just put one in the fridge for tonight.


----------



## szyzk

Caught the Duvel rep tonight, and bought the last three 750ml Duvel Tripel Hop 2012s at Wegmans. Had one - very nice!


----------



## MoreBeer

Miller isn't the Champagne Of Beers, this is. Tripel Karmeliet. Its quite good but so heavily carbonated I bet I could fool some friends of mine its actually some sort or champagne style beer. Not cheap, about $11 for a 25 oz. bottle. If you have yet to try this, give it a shot.

edit: for some reason the pic is not uploading? oh well...........


----------



## Max_Power

2012 Allagash confluence tonight. Very good, but not as tart or sour as I had hoped.










After a few more sips, this reminds me of a less carbonated Sophie, for twice the money.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Vacationing here in South Florida (West Palm Beach to be exact) for the holidays and ran across, what I'd like to call, the mecca of beers.








I know some of you may be used to this already but, OH MY GOD! It was beautiful! I think sour ales are my favorite craft beer, followed closely by chocolate stouts. Pics to follow soon, A LOT of pics...


----------



## AStateJB

AWESOME Milton!!! In south Florida at World of Beer?!?! Yeah , I'm jealous!!!

Sounds like you and I have very similar tastes in beer. :tu


----------



## Ky70

MoreBeer said:


> Miller isn't the Champagne Of Beers, this is. Tripel Karmeliet. Its quite good but so heavily carbonated I bet I could fool some friends of mine its actually some sort or champagne style beer. Not cheap, about $11 for a 25 oz. bottle. If you have yet to try this, give it a shot.
> 
> edit: for some reason the pic is not uploading? oh well...........
> 
> View attachment 42267


I'm with you on this Steve. This is my favorite beer by a good amount.


----------



## Ky70

Nice Milton!! That sounds like a great time and I look forward to your pics.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Back at WOB and decided to go with a Young's Double Chocolate Stout paired with a Foundry cigar. Both new to me but goes very well together.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ky70 said:


> Nice Milton!! That sounds like a great time and I look forward to your pics.


Ken, you're in Chicago? That's where I'm originally from. Next time I come home, we gotta hook up for a brew and/or cigar. I'm sure you know where to find some GOOD libations! There's a few of us that can start up a nice herf n' drink.


----------



## AStateJB

Mmmmmmm..... Young's! Young's is hard to beat! Especially considering the price.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i love this thread haven't drank many craft beers lately.
Since the holidays i have found a liking to Brooklyn Lager and Sam Adams Boston Lager after dumping Becks Dark as an everyday beer.
The new one made in the states sucks!
As soon as i get back on track with some crafts i shall post pics.
Till then i shall continue to enjoy this thread immensely!


----------



## Justjosh

You guys are killing it with your choices lately. Well done!

I started training on Saturdays and Sundays again, so no drinking for me on Fri/Sat.

We shall see how I Survive.


----------



## Ky70

Just finished a chocolate stout by Fort Collins Brewery...it was pretty good but has more bitterness than I prefer


----------



## szyzk

My night started with a Rogue Dead Guy.

Then moved to a BIG bottle of Three Philosophers.

Then a Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre.

Then a Chimay Red.

Then a Victory Festbier (by the way, I'm bummed that I can't find St. Boisterous, St. Victorious or Yakima Glory near me!).

And now I'm finishing my last BIG bottle of Southern Tier Pumking.

Happy no-rhyme-or-reason Saturday, everyone!


----------



## AStateJB

Sounds like a good time, Andrew!

I'm having Goose Island 312 tonight, with an LP9. It's more of a summer beer to me, but it's the best this place has.


----------



## Max_Power

szyzk said:


> My night started with a Rogue Dead Guy.
> 
> Then moved to a BIG bottle of Three Philosophers.
> 
> Then a Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre.
> 
> Then a Chimay Red.
> 
> Then a Victory Festbier (by the way, I'm bummed that I can't find St. Boisterous, St. Victorious or Yakima Glory near me!).
> 
> And now I'm finishing my last BIG bottle of Southern Tier Pumking.
> 
> Happy no-rhyme-or-reason Saturday, everyone!


Damn Bro, I don't think I'd be able to type after all that.

Had a Sam A Stonybrook Red tonight with dinner and sipping a Newport Storm cyclone series Vlad right now. A nice strong imperial stout.


----------



## szyzk

Max_Power said:


> Damn Bro, I don't think I'd be able to type after all that.


I have a strong constitution.



Max_Power said:


> Sam A Stonybrook Red


I think I'm going to look for that today. My interest is piqued!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> My night started with a Rogue Dead Guy.
> 
> Then moved to a BIG bottle of Three Philosophers.
> 
> Then a Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre.
> 
> Then a Chimay Red.
> 
> Then a Victory Festbier (by the way, I'm bummed that I can't find St. Boisterous, St. Victorious or Yakima Glory near me!).
> 
> And now I'm finishing my last BIG bottle of Southern Tier Pumking.
> 
> Happy no-rhyme-or-reason Saturday, everyone!


Damn bro that's a Stellar line up!
I'm jealous!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Ok. Since I'm having a bit of a down day, I decided to go ahead and post "a few" pics of the beers I've been enjoying over the last few days. These are posted in no particular order. 














































This Monk's Cafe Flemish Sour Ale is, by far, my favorite so far























































I still have a few chilling in the fridge that will become victims over the next few days. I wish I had a place to get these back in Missouri. Oh well, I'm gonna enjoy it while I can. It'll be back to "real life" after the new year. Ho hum...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Right now, I'm going with a Heavy Seas Peg Leg Imperial Stout hoping the Packers take out Minnesota so my beloved Bears can make the playoffs. GO PACKERS (I can't believe I just said that...:mmph: )








Man! This stout is dark!


----------



## AStateJB

Dang, Milton!!! Fantastic post! That Maduro Brown Ale is calling my name and the Monk's Cafe is a fantastic brew! If you haven't yet check out the Sam Adams Stoneybrook Red and this one...










Yep, another Liefman's Goudenband for me tonight. This one is a rare treat... A 2010! It's extra delicious!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

I'll definitely look for them before I leave Florida, Josh. That Maduro Brown is AWESOME!


----------



## AStateJB

mjohnsoniii said:


> I'll definitely look for them before I leave Florida, Josh. That Maduro Brown is AWESOME!


The Stoney Brook and Liefman's are sours, like the Monk's Cafe, but the flavors are slightly different. Liefman's, to me, is slightly more sour without being overly tannic or funky, while the Stoney Brook is super funky.


----------



## szyzk

Stone Leviathan, Southern Tier Hop Sun and a Chimay White with a slice of mushroom pizza for dinner!


----------



## Max_Power

Tried a farmhouse ale from a newer brewery in western Mass tonight










Not bad, would be great in the summer


----------



## Ky70

I can't seem to stop buying this stuff...love the crispness and that Belgium beer twang. At $8 for a 4 pack, this is also a must buy for me.


----------



## AStateJB

I haven't had that beer (must remedy that), but I LOVE the Headley Grange!


----------



## fuente~fuente

Picked these up for New Year's Eve... How'd I do?


----------



## AStateJB

I've never had the Kudzu or the La Fin Du Monde, but Tank 7 is one of my favorites from Boulevard and Rogue makes a good chocolate stout!

Tank 7 is fantastic with a spicy Fuente Cameroon BTW. I usually pair it with something from the Hemingway line.


----------



## Max_Power

AStateJB said:


> I've never had the Kudzu or the La Fin Du Monde, but Tank 7 is one of my favorites from Boulevard and Rogue makes a good chocolate stout!
> 
> Tank 7 is fantastic with a spicy Fuente Cameroon BTW. I usually pair it with something from the Hemingway line.


Agreed! Tank 7 is great, probably my fave regular release boulevard, followed by sixth glass.

About to head out to find some nice bottles for tonight. I have Rochefort 10 and St Bernardus on my mind.


----------



## fuente~fuente

AStateJB said:


> I've never had the Kudzu or the La Fin Du Monde, but Tank 7 is one of my favorites from Boulevard and Rogue makes a good chocolate stout!
> 
> Tank 7 is fantastic with a spicy Fuente Cameroon BTW. I usually pair it with something from the Hemingway line.


The Kudzu is by Back Forty here in Gadsden, Alabama... It's not bad, but I haven't had one in a while, so I grabbed a couple.

Anxious to try the Tank 7 now. :nod:


----------



## Max_Power

Kicked off the evening with a car bomb, and now I'm having a Rochefort 10. Great quad, probably the closest I have tasted to the Westy XII.


----------



## szyzk

Sofie, then it'll be time to pop the cork on some Piper! Happy almost 2013 everyone!


----------



## AStateJB

Well gents, I'm a traitor to the cause tonight, but I was having a craving...


----------



## Scott W.

I got a fever....and the only prescription is more cowbell....I mean Glenfiddich


----------



## AStateJB

scottw said:


> I got a fever....and the only prescription is more cowbell....I mean Glenfiddich


It definitely looks like I'll be having more! My wife is babysitting an 18 month old tonight, which wouldn't be so bad if the neighbors hadn't decided to shoot fireworks. Now the kid is awake and unhappy and our dogs are starting to get freaked out and make noise...

Yep! I'll have another please!


----------



## HIM

Halfway done with a pint of Green Flash West Coast IPA. Up next... Terrapin Wake n Bake Oatmeal Coffee Stout.

That Glenfiddich 15 is lookin good!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very nice, Jason I haven't had either but I have a Rogue Double Chocolate Stout that I'll be cracking open today while I throw some baby backs on the grill! Hoo'ah!



fuente~fuente said:


> Picked these up for New Year's Eve... How'd I do?


----------



## fuente~fuente

mjohnsoniii said:


> Very nice, Jason I haven't had either but I have a Rogue Double Chocolate Stout that I'll be cracking open today while I throw some baby backs on the grill! Hoo'ah!


I had the Rogue last night, along with some Chimay Grande Reserve 2012 & the Tank 7...

The Tank 7 is awesome! I'll be headed back to pick up some mo of dat fo sho!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

fuente~fuente said:


> ...I'll be headed back to pick up some mo of dat fo sho!


I feels ya Jason! Had a local rolled cigar that my Dad-in-law brought me from Puerto Rico paired with this...









Paired VERY well...


----------



## fuente~fuente

Ooooo... May have to scope around for some of that :nod:


----------



## AStateJB

Another one of these, mostly just to get rid of them..










If the peach flavor didn't smack me in the face right up front I'd enjoy these a lot more.


----------



## android

mjohnsoniii said:


> I'll definitely look for them before I leave Florida, Josh. That Maduro Brown is AWESOME!


Agreed, cigar city is a really good brewery. When I was down in FL last year, they had an IPA aged on spanish cedar, which was interesting. They also had one aged on white oak that was really tasty.


----------



## Justjosh

Three Floyds & Mikkeller Collab.

Easy Drinking, you barely notice the 10% abv.
Fruity with a big nose. Hoppy and bitter.


----------



## Ky70

Milton, that Rogue Double Chocolate is calling my name.

I went with another Fort Collins Brewery Chocolate Stout


----------



## Max_Power

Sierra Nevada / Russian River Brux collab right now. 

Meh. I think I've spoiled myself as of late, this one isn't doing much for me.


----------



## Justjosh

Max_Power said:


> Sierra Nevada / Russian River Brux collab right now.
> 
> Meh. I think I've spoiled myself as of late, this one isn't doing much for me.


I have no idea what's going on with the Brux.

The first bottle I had was terrific. It seemed like it could likely use a little age, but still nice.

Since then, It's been a real disappointment.


----------



## Evonnida

This was my New Years Eve


----------



## AStateJB

Gentlemen, I have thoroughly enjoyed sharing beer selections and thoughts with you. As much as it pains me, I will no longer be contributing to this thread. Keep the love (of beer) alive! I hope to run into you gentlemen again in the future and share more selections, thoughts, pairings, and stories.

:beerchug:
Josh


----------



## Justjosh

AStateJB said:


> Gentlemen, I have thoroughly enjoyed sharing beer selections and thoughts with you. As much as it pains me, I will no longer be contributing to this thread. Keep the love (of beer) alive! I hope to run into you gentlemen again in the future and share more selections, thoughts, pairings, and stories.
> 
> :beerchug:
> Josh


And I was really looking forward to beer bombing you Josh! Bummer


----------



## Ky70

AStateJB said:


> Gentlemen, I have thoroughly enjoyed sharing beer selections and thoughts with you. As much as it pains me, I will no longer be contributing to this thread. Keep the love (of beer) alive! I hope to run into you gentlemen again in the future and share more selections, thoughts, pairings, and stories.
> 
> :beerchug:
> Josh


Josh, thanks for starting this great thread. Your contrbutions will definitely be missed. Take care.


----------



## Justjosh

To Keep the Thread Going


----------



## mpls

How do you like that one Josh? I have a bottle, but haven't tried it yet...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Well, according to the "beer experts" at World of Beer, this Duchesse De Bourgogne is supposedly the best sour ale out there. I think she was right. This is f***ing DELICIOUS!


----------



## Justjosh

mpls said:


> How do you like that one Josh? I have a bottle, but haven't tried it yet...


I actually wasn't a fan of it right out of the gate, but I have really taken a liking to it now.

A friend picked me up a case on release, so I guess it's a good thing that I enjoy it.
It wasn't the perfect pairing with the undercrown, but it was good none the less.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just grabbed these quick today never tried them all new to me!


----------



## Max_Power

Tony, that banana bread beer makes a great black & tan with Young's chocolate stout.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just grabbed these quick today never tried them all new to me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the tip gotta try that!


----------



## HIM

Tony, Chris is spot in here, half banana bread beer+half Youngs Double Chocolate stout is delicious. Probably work just fine with the Samuel Smiths you have right there too. I've never had that Mississippi Mud but I've seen it for years at the grocery store. For some reason I've yet to try it. Looks like I may have to come around on that.

I'll be happy to be doing a beer review on Dogfish Heads Immortale, my favorite DFH brew, once I let my palate mellow out after I finish smoking this 601 Green label.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Had a couple more Tank 7's & a "Sixth Glass" by Boulevard last night for the BCS game. Good stuff!


----------



## Evonnida




----------



## Scott W.

Having this right now








Going to this next, new Sam Adams.


----------



## klittle250

I just picked up a bottle of Charleville Box of Chocolate Quad. Any pairing suggestions?


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Stout Night II @ The Doom Saloon*

Another night of craft beers, ceegars, and METAL...


----------



## doomXsaloon

*Snow Day today!!*

Woke up to a day off due to snow...what better beer?


----------



## Max_Power

Knocking back a Delerium or 4, just getting started.


----------



## Evonnida

Picked up some limited releases, including from some local brewers. Charleville's Box of Chocolates, 4 Hands' Smoked Pigasus, and Stones 12.12.12 Vertical Epic.


----------



## Max_Power

Had my sister bring me a bunch of New Belgium offerings from Maryland since they don't have distro up my way


----------



## Evonnida

No pairing suggestion, but that's what I'm drinking tonight!


----------



## Max_Power

Been drinking away my Sunday afternoon, it's too chilly outside to smoke.

Started with a Demon Hunter, a tasty Belgian style strong ale from Italy. Now I'm on to Leute, another tasty Belgian.


----------



## Brplatz

New to the cigar world but am a huge craft beer fan. Once I get enough posts here I ll have some photos to share


----------



## Frodo

Having a 10 Point IPA from Lake of Bays bought on offer at LCBO. Not bad, but won't be buying another...


----------



## Frodo

Innis & Gunn Spiced rum finish. Wonderful and thinking of buying more...


----------



## chestrockwell80

Max_Power lucky duck with all those New Belgium beers


----------



## pippin925

Not much happening in this thread lately. I'll take one for the team and try to revive it :beerchug:

Drinking Founders Porter tonight.


----------



## teamgotoil

Hopefully I will be enjoying one of these craft brews when I get home. My own brew!


----------



## pippin925

teamgotoil said:


> Hopefully I will be enjoying one of these craft brews when I get home. My own brew!
> View attachment 45990
> View attachment 45991


And how was your home brew?? :beerchug:


----------



## baddddmonkey

Glad this thread got bumped and looking forward to posting myself!


----------



## pippin925

Continuing with my Founders kick......so very happy they've started distributing to Fla:biggrin:


----------



## teamgotoil

Didn't get to it last night! I ended up volunteering in concessions at our high school JV football game. By the time I got home after cooking over a hundred hamburgers, I was beat!:yield: I will definitely hit it tonight! :new_all_coholic:


pippin925 said:


> And how was your home brew?? :beerchug:


----------



## baddddmonkey

A few for the weekend!


----------



## pippin925

Ben, Looks like a fantastic weekend ahead. How's that Fat Jack? I'm always looking to try new pumpkin ales.

Drinking my last of the 2012 stash of celebration ale.


----------



## szyzk

Went grocery shopping after work. Came home with a case (another) of Southern Tier Pumking. Life is good.


----------



## pippin925

szyzk said:


> Went grocery shopping after work. Came home with a case (another) of Southern Tier Pumking. Life is good.


:thumb:

I picked up a couple of bottles of the Pumpking yesterday off a recommendation and looking forward to trying it.


----------



## szyzk

pippin925 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I picked up a couple of bottles of the Pumpking yesterday off a recommendation and looking forward to trying it.


It's incredibly good this year, the right mix of pumpkin and spice and butter, with a great roasted grain profile. The only one of the big name pumpkin brews I haven't tried yet this year is Good Gourd, so I can't say for certain, but I think Pumking is the tastiest!


----------



## baddddmonkey

pippin925 said:


> Ben, Looks like a fantastic weekend ahead. How's that Fat Jack? I'm always looking to try new pumpkin ales.


The Fat Jack was alright in my opinion. Not something I usually go for. It was WAYYY too pumpkiny (is that a word?) for my tastes. I love pumpkin pie, pumpkin bread....pumpkin everything. Just a little much for me I guess.


----------



## pippin925

szyzk said:


> It's incredibly good this year, the right mix of pumpkin and spice and butter, with a great roasted grain profile. The only one of the big name pumpkin brews I haven't tried yet this year is Good Gourd, so I can't say for certain, but I think Pumking is the tastiest!


Poured a Pumking and first thought was this taste just like a pumpkin spice cookie. I just read your post and saw you mention butter and that's spot-on. That's where I'm getting the cookie flavor from, butter flavor, mixed with the spice and pumpkin.


----------



## ezlevor

Speaking of pumpkin beers...

Here's Lakefront's 25th anniversary brandy barrel aged imperial pumpkin lager. It's a mouthful of a name, but real good.


----------



## pippin925

Erik, that's the cool looking bottle opener you got. :thumb:


----------



## baddddmonkey

pippin925 said:


> Drinking my last of the 2012 stash of celebration ale.


I was meaning to ask you. The beer is from 2012, and I was wondering if there is any special way you may store a beer for an extended period of time like that? I ask this because I would love to be able to drink Sam Adams Oktoberfest long after it is unavailable on shelfs until next year. My experience with this is sorta new. I usually just buy a few that sound good and drink up. Rinse. Repeat.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## pippin925

baddddmonkey said:


> I was meaning to ask you. The beer is from 2012, and I was wondering if there is any special way you may store a beer for an extended period of time like that? I ask this because I would love to be able to drink Sam Adams Oktoberfest long after it is unavailable on shelfs until next year. My experience with this is sorta new. I usually just buy a few that sound good and drink up. Rinse. Repeat.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


This was the first time I ever kept beer for an extended period of time. Usually I just drink them up as I get them. But I bought a few cases of this last year and kept it in our pantry and just put a 6 pack at a time in the fridge. I forgot about it and saw I still had some left so I put the last 6 pack in the fridge recently and everything was good. No off flavor or anything. I think being kept in dark space is important so the beer doesn't oxidize. I'd say, buy a case of the octoberfest, store it in a closest and just chill them down as you drink them :beerchug:


----------



## pippin925

Stone IPA tonight


----------



## teamgotoil

Looks tasty!


----------



## James40

After 5 months and over 40 phone calls, I finally got my first bottle of Pliney. They would only sell one per person so my wife stood behind me and got bottle 2. I hope this is good and not overhyped.


----------



## pippin925

James40 said:


> After 5 months and over 40 phone calls, I finally got my first bottle of Pliney. They would only sell one per person so my wife stood behind me and got bottle 2. I hope this is good and not overhyped.


Fantastic score :hail:

But it never happened without pics :wink:


----------



## Rock31

Incredibly shitty pictures but here are my recentish pickups:


----------



## James40

James40 said:


> After 5 months and over 40 phone calls, I finally got my first bottle of Pliney. They would only sell one per person so my wife stood behind me and got bottle 2. I hope this is good and not overhyped.


Thanks bro but I think I can't post pictures yet. Not sure but I will check.


----------



## teamgotoil

Yeah....what he said!!!! :rockon:


pippin925 said:


> Fantastic score :hail:
> 
> But it never happened without pics :wink:


----------



## pippin925

Rock31 said:


> Incredibly shitty pictures but here are my recentish pickups:


Never had the others, but the FLEUR is fantastic.


----------



## pippin925

Ayinger Dunkel


----------



## teamgotoil

I need to bottle my cherry wheat ale!


----------



## pippin925

Rye Ale


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Rogue Voodoo Donut Chocolate, Peanut Butter and Banana Ale. I bought this more for shock value than thinking it would be decent, boy was I wrong. You can only taste faint hints of each of the flavors, but the sum of all of them creates a truly unique complex ale. I split the beer three ways between myself, my wife and one of her friends and we were all begging for more. Highly recommended!


----------



## baddddmonkey

MDSPHOTO said:


> Rogue Voodoo Donut Chocolate, Peanut Butter and Banana Ale. I bought this more for shock value than thinking it would be decent, boy was I wrong. You can only taste faint hints of each of the flavors, but the sum of all of them creates a truly unique complex ale. I split the beer three ways between myself, my wife and one of her friends and we were all begging for more. Highly recommended!


I wondered about this. Because I had tried the Bacon and Maple one, and I thought it was horrible haha. I might have to give them another shot when I'm able to find it next time I head out of town.


----------



## ezlevor

Just finished a dogfish head 60 minute IPA.

Anyone here on Untappd? You can find me on there with the same username as I have on here.


----------



## craftbeerfan

that Ayinger Dunkel looks really good..time to search my beer retailer CraftBeerKings and beeradvocate. I wonder if Dunkel is perfect for fall season.


----------



## pippin925

ezlevor said:


> Just finished a dogfish head 60 minute IPA.
> 
> Anyone here on Untappd? You can find me on there with the same username as I have on here.


I never heard of it until now, but it looks cool. I'll be giving it a try.


----------



## pippin925

Imperial Russian Stout. My pour was a tad too aggressive mg:


----------



## ezlevor

Untappd is fun... it forces me to try different beers because I always want to earn the next badge!

Plus it's an easy way to keep track of beers you've tried and liked. I've often times searched through my past beers to see if I've tried something and to see how I rated it if I'm going to buy more or order it from a bar.


----------



## pippin925

Cigar city. Brown Ale


----------



## baddddmonkey




----------



## mpls

Been off the board for quite a while, but used to have a lot of fun on this thread. Looks like a few of you have been enjoying some good brews! Here are a few that I've enjoyed the most since I've been on here:

Some Heady


PtE - I like it, but don't think it's worth 40 phone calls lol. PM me if you really like it - it can be had easier.


KBS


Cantillon RdG


SeVIIn


Darkness - one of my favorites and I'm getting pumped for the event in a little over a week.


Parabola


Some Bois from the Bruery


Consecration


Bourbon County


----------



## pippin925

@mpls - that's a seller line up of beers. Nicely done! BTW how is the Founders KBS? I've been wanting to try that one.


----------



## pippin925

Stone 17th Anniversary IPA


----------



## mpls

pippin925 said:


> @mpls - that's a seller line up of beers. Nicely done! BTW how is the Founders KBS? I've been wanting to try that one.


Thanks Scott!

I have a few thoughts on KBS. It's really good, but I prefer other BA Stouts over it. When you drink it fresh there is a lot of coffee present, but after a while it starts to fade. For that reason in particular, you have some who prefer it fresh and some who like it more without the coffee. Not sure which way I prefer it, as it almost becomes two different beers and both are enjoyable.

A lot compare KBS to FBS(Founders Breakfast Stout), but they are completely different recipes even before the barrel aging process. I like BA brews a lot, so I'd give the nod to KBS even though FBS is my favorite coffee/chocolate/breakfast stout. In all honesty though, I really enjoy FIS(Founders Imperial Stout).

To each their own, you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## mpls

pippin925 said:


> This was the first time I ever kept beer for an extended period of time. Usually I just drink them up as I get them. But I bought a few cases of this last year and kept it in our pantry and just put a 6 pack at a time in the fridge. I forgot about it and saw I still had some left so I put the last 6 pack in the fridge recently and everything was good. No off flavor or anything. I think being kept in dark space is important so the beer doesn't oxidize. I'd say, buy a case of the octoberfest, store it in a closest and just chill them down as you drink them :beerchug:


Yeah, to touch on this note, beer cellaring...I don't claim to be an expert, but do have some experience in this area. The absolute most important is as Scott said - dark, as in absolutely no direct sunlight touching your beer. You'll notice some serious craft beer stores will actually black out their windows. Then next main thing is the temp.

Ideal temps are between 55 and 65 degrees. The higher the temp, the faster the beer will age, but you do want to keep it below 70 for good measure. If conditions get much cooler than 55 you're delaying the aging process and somewhat defeating the purpose of a cellar. That's about all there is to a beer cellar, but we should talk a little about what beers to place in there.

The main beers meant for aging (or can be aged), are big stouts, some large porters, sours, most large Belgian ales and barleywines. Sours tend to get more sour if they are made with wild yeast (think of sour milk, but tastes much better). Aside from sours, I wouldn't age anything holding less than 8% abv as they simply don't have the backbone for any benefit. If your beer isn't going to benefit from aging, drink it as fresh as possible.

The smell and flavor of hops will be the first thing most of us notice to go. While a few people might hang on to a 10% IPA for a while to basically turn it into a barleywine, I sure as hell don't. If I want a barleywine, I buy one - not ruin an IPA to get one.

Anyhow, here's a pretty out dated pic of my cellar. This is part of my cellar, but you get the idea - cool and dark. It's in an unfinished part of my basement (laundry/utility room).



My last comment is, if you're really questioning if the beer is meant to be aged - enjoy it fresh, you'll be much happier.


----------



## mpls

Brought some barrel aged stouts to a buddies this afternoon.


----------



## pippin925

Nicely done :beerchug: Every time I'm up in Cleveland for work I make it a point to drink as much Great Lakes brewing as I can. Really solid offerings and some unique brews. I wish they distributed here in Florida.


----------



## mpls

They distribute GL to MN, but unfortunately not the BA Blackout. I actually traded for most of those brews.

In FL you access to some good local stuff like cigar city and pegs cantina. Jai Alai and Hunahpu are both delicious.


----------



## Finsup

Holy crap, mpls. You have some great stuff there. 

I admit I am not a huge cellar beer guy, I'd rather drink it fresh. But you do have a few there that should age quite well.


----------



## mpls

Ha yeah, I mainly drink fresh beer as well. I have two fridges filled with beer - mainly IPA's and others that have to be consumed fresh, therefore I primarily go through those and periodically grab from the cellar. I'd also say the cellar is largely due to being on a forum and trading for lots of stuff outside of my area.


----------



## pippin925

Got the beer poured, now just need the Giants to win at least one game this season.


----------



## pippin925

mpls said:


> They distribute GL to MN, but unfortunately not the BA Blackout. I actually traded for most of those brews.
> 
> In FL you access to some good local stuff like cigar city and pegs cantina. Jai Alai and Hunahpu are both delicious.


Yes, I'm a big fan of Cigar City, they continue to release some really good beer, including Jai Alai which has become one of my go tos since its easy to get in the grocery stores. I haven't tried or even heard of pegs cantina, I'll need to do some searching and give it a try. Thanks!!


----------



## mpls

pippin925 said:


> Yes, I'm a big fan of Cigar City, they continue to release some really good beer, including Jai Alai which has become one of my go tos since its easy to get in the grocery stores. I haven't tried or even heard of pegs cantina, I'll need to do some searching and give it a try. Thanks!!


I think Peg's is only available at their brewpub, so I'm not sure how close you are to Gulfport, FL. Their Rare D.O.S. is really good, although I've been told recently there are issues with it being infected.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Recently just found out that my town, Hays, America! Is getting a new restaurant/tap house that is going to serve many different varieties of craft beers. As well as a new craft brewery that will have a production line of brews coming out within the next few months. This is added with the already amazing Gella's diner and Lb. Brewing that is also in Hays, KS. At the 2013 Great American Beer Festival they won small brewpub and small brewpub brewer of the year. As well as the Gold medal for their American Hefewizen! A side note, they won Gold medals in both the GABF and World Beer cup in 2010 for their Oatmeal Stout. 

Ahhh....its a great day to be a beer drinker!


----------



## mpls

Nice! And yes, it certainly is a great time to be a beer head. There are so many really good breweries out there it's mind blowing.


----------



## pippin925

Jai Alai IPA


----------



## mpls

Good stuff Scott!


----------



## pippin925

Yes it is, I've been drinking a lot of the cigar city white ale and neglected the IPA until you brought it back up.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Drinking an 8-Bit Pale Ale from Tallgrass Brewing Co. in Manhattan, KS.

Really, really hoppy!


----------



## huynha

Tis the season for Troeg's Mad Elf!


----------



## pippin925

Drinking stone old guardian. Nice mix of malt and hops.


----------



## KS-Derek

baddddmonkey said:


> Drinking an 8-Bit Pale Ale from Tallgrass Brewing Co. in Manhattan, KS.
> 
> Really, really hoppy!


Aside from being based in K-State country, Tallgrass is badass. They were one of the leaders of the canned beer revolution. Their Oasis and Velvet Rooster are also extremely nice.


----------



## baddddmonkey

KS-Derek said:


> Aside from being based in K-State country, Tallgrass is badass. They were one of the leaders of the canned beer revolution. Their Oasis and Velvet Rooster are also extremely nice.


I agree with you on that. Their beer makes up for them being in K-State Country! I've been itching to go try some new beers. Looks like I will have to go look for those and give em a shot. Thanks man!


----------



## ezlevor

I was just told that 3 floyds brewery is only 2 hours away from Milwaukee. I'm now trying to find out when I can make it down there next.


----------



## pippin925

I was happy to find celebration ale in the stores already.


----------



## mpls

ezlevor said:


> I was just told that 3 floyds brewery is only 2 hours away from Milwaukee. I'm now trying to find out when I can make it down there next.


Yes, it's not that far, but is on the other side of Chicago (Munster, IN) so traffic will play a huge factor. If you like huge sweet Imperial Stouts, get down there for Dark Lord Day for some of this:



Terrible pic, but I'd been drinking all day, so it's the best I got...


----------



## ezlevor

My brother's house is actually on an hour away, and my birthday is in April. With any luck I'll be able to make it next year.


----------



## mpls

Just be sure to watch for ticket sales. It's one of those crazy deals that only lasts a minute or two online.


----------



## pippin925

Pumpkin brew seemed fitting for the night


----------



## teamgotoil

I picked up some Shipyard Pumpkin Head last weekend. Not really my thing...but didn't taste bad! I have 5 left and I will finish them...LOL


----------



## baddddmonkey

Bought a bottle of Stone Smoked Porter and Arrogant Bastard. Never had either of them. Excited to try the Arrogant Bastard this weekend though!


----------



## pippin925

teamgotoil said:


> I picked up some Shipyard Pumpkin Head last weekend. Not really my thing...but didn't taste bad! I have 5 left and I will finish them...LOL


I tried 3 or 4 pumpkin ales this year and didn't really like any of them.



baddddmonkey said:


> Bought a bottle of Stone Smoked Porter and Arrogant Bastard. Never had either of them. Excited to try the Arrogant Bastard this weekend though!


Both are excellent IMO. Arrogant bastard is one of my favorite beers.

Drinking another Jai Alai IPA tonight


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Not as good as their ale, but not bad.


----------



## pippin925

Drinking a breakfast stout today.


----------



## mpls

A few recent pickups

2013 Darkness


2012 Dark Lord(red wax), 2013 Dark Lord(orange wax) and Jai Alai


Some Abrasive(so happy this is back out already) and Bells Cherry Stout


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

baddddmonkey said:


> Bought a bottle of Stone Smoked Porter and Arrogant Bastard. Never had either of them. Excited to try the Arrogant Bastard this weekend though!


Two of my favorite beers!
The guy on the Arrogant Bastard bottle is the spitting image of me ROTFLMAO!


----------



## pippin925

mpls said:


> A few recent pickups


Nicely done!


----------



## baddddmonkey

Wow some very good looking pickups if you ask me. Need to be on the lookout for some here!


----------



## ezlevor

I know where I'm shopping on black friday...


----------



## Frodo

Innis & Gunn Oloroso Cask. Very curious...


----------



## KS-Derek

Don't be tooo jealous but look what I managed to pick up from my local liquor store. I'm a regular so they stashed a bottle of Game of Thrones for me. It's ultra rare, the entire city of Wichita only got one case. They also stashed a bottle of Double Bastard for me. Customer service > all.


----------



## KS-Derek

Can you all see my pics? They aren't showing up for me...


----------



## golfmech

KS-Derek said:


> Can you all see my pics? They aren't showing up for me...


I see one pic... what kind of beer is the game of thrones?


----------



## KS-Derek

Take the Black Stout, I think it's the current one that's out. They only do one or two at a time I believe.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Founders Breakfast Stout paired with a Leccia Black. The fire cured tobacco and the roast flavors of the stout meshed very well.


----------



## baddddmonkey

MDSPHOTO said:


> Founders Breakfast Stout paired with a Leccia Black. The fire cured tobacco and the roast flavors of the stout meshed very well.


How is it? I've been wanting to try this breakfast stout ever since reading about it. Can't find it in my area! I'm gonna see if my brother can pick up some for me since he lives in a bigger city.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

baddddmonkey said:


> How is it? I've been wanting to try this breakfast stout ever since reading about it. Can't find it in my area! I'm gonna see if my brother can pick up some for me since he lives in a bigger city.


It is really tasty and worth hunting down. Honestly, I would not recommend it if it was just okay.


----------



## Whisky01

That Breakfast Stout is very tasty. I recommend it also. Roasted malt, dark chocolate, coffee, molasses, and some dark fruit. One of my favorite stouts.


----------



## mpls

I'll also recommend Founders Breakfast Stout, but not that Game of Thrones - take the black stout, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Thanks guys, I'm having my sister look for some of the Founders, Breakfast Stout for me in her hometown. She's hopefully gonna pick some up for me so I can enjoy some on Thanksgiving when I visit family!


----------



## mpls

baddddmonkey said:


> Thanks guys, I'm having my sister look for some of the Founders, Breakfast Stout for me in her hometown. She's hopefully gonna pick some up for me so I can enjoy some on Thanksgiving when I visit family!


We still have plenty around here, so if your hometown is within the distribution network hopefully it's not an issue for you.


----------



## baddddmonkey

mpls said:


> We still have plenty around here, so if your hometown is within the distribution network hopefully it's not an issue for you.


My sister lives in Wichita, KS. I'm sure she should be able to find some there. I live in the middle of nowhere Kansas, so we are kind of limited on certain craft beers. However, I'm seeing a change in that and more varieties are starting to trickle in. Score!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Boulevard Nutcracker Ale.


----------



## Whisky01

David, how is that one? Ive had a few different Boulevards but not that one.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Whisky01 said:


> David, how is that one? Ive had a few different Boulevards but not that one.


I was a little disappointed with this one. It's pretty strong in alcohol, which is a fine for a winter warmer, but the caramel malt and chinook hops just do not provide enough of a back bone to support the high strength. Sort of like a full strength Nicotine cigar with mild flavors.


----------



## ezlevor

Got my 3 bottles of Lakefront's Black Friday imperial black ipa today. Showed up at 7:10am, doors didn't open up til 8 and the line was already really long. Now it's nap time before I have to go into work.


----------



## pippin925

Poured a Breakfast Stout tonight


----------



## baddddmonkey

No luck on the Founders Breakfast Stout on my end, but I did check out their website yesterday and they just not started to distribute to Kansas within the past few days. So I'm sure within a few weeks time they may head this way eventually. My sister did pick me up a sweet sampler 6 pack though, she got me a bottle each of Hofbrau Original, Batch 19, New Belgium 1554, Sierra Nevada Narwhal Imperial Stout, Horny Goat Chocolate Cherry Stout, and a Boulevard Nut Cracker Ale. Not to bad really! 

Then when I got back home I did some shopping and got a bottle of Stone Smoked Porter w/Vanilla Bean, 6 pack of Leinenkugel's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter, and the Same Adams Winter Favorites 12 pack that has 2 bottles each of White Christmas, Winter Lager, Cherry Chocolate Bock, Old Fezziwig Ale, Juniper IPA, and Boston Lager.

Should be a good weekend!


----------



## pippin925

baddddmonkey said:


> No luck on the Founders Breakfast Stout on my end, but I did check out their website yesterday and they just not started to distribute to Kansas within the past few days. So I'm sure within a few weeks time they may head this way eventually. My sister did pick me up a sweet sampler 6 pack though, she got me a bottle each of Hofbrau Original, Batch 19, New Belgium 1554, Sierra Nevada Narwhal Imperial Stout, Horny Goat Chocolate Cherry Stout, and a Boulevard Nut Cracker Ale. Not to bad really!
> 
> Then when I got back home I did some shopping and got a bottle of Stone Smoked Porter w/Vanilla Bean, 6 pack of Leinenkugel's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter, and the Same Adams Winter Favorites 12 pack that has 2 bottles each of White Christmas, Winter Lager, Cherry Chocolate Bock, Old Fezziwig Ale, Juniper IPA, and Boston Lager.
> 
> Should be a good weekend!


I love the Old Fezziweig ale, one of my favorite winter beers. Enjoy!

Drinking a Sublimely Self Righteous Ale tonight. Tasty stuff. Cheers to Repeal Day ::beerchug:


----------



## Whisky01

Pippin, I've had that one. An excellent ale. Stone makes great BOLD ales and porters.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Great Divide Hades Belgian Ale. A light ale that is flavorful and so smooth, so smooth you don't notice the alcohol content is until its too late.


----------



## Whisky01

Bought a couple brews by Schafly, Biere de Garde and Quadruple ales. Huge 22oz bombers. I think they might be signed bottles by Tom Schafly. They are clearly written on with gold permanent marker. What's weirder is that I bought these at a local grocery store. I hope they are signed, as I got the best signed bottles out of the ten or so that were signed.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Terrapin White Chocolate Moo-Hoo. Next Tuesday Terrapin will launch a Cinnamon Roll'd Wake & Bake Stout.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Anchor Christmas Ale from above.


----------



## pippin925

MDSPHOTO said:


> Terrapin White Chocolate Moo-Hoo. Next Tuesday Terrapin will launch a Cinnamon Roll'd Wake & Bake Stout.


How is that Terrapin White chocolate? Looks interesting


----------



## MDSPHOTO

pippin925 said:


> How is that Terrapin White chocolate? Looks interesting


Excellent if you can find it. It really and truly has a strong white chocolate aroma, but the taste is not "that different" from the the regular Moo-Hoo.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Leinenkugal's Snowdrift Vanilla Porter is becoming one of my favorites! Enjoyed it with a Tatuaje Baby Face.


----------



## baddddmonkey

Bought another 6-pack of Leinenkugel Snowdrift Vanilla Porter, becoming a favorite. And a 6-pack of Rogue Mocha Porter. It is a little different, not what I was expecting. Seems to be pretty light for a porter....but not in a bad way. Nice chocolate bitterness too!


----------



## huskers

Boulevard long strange triple and Sam Adams gingerbread porter.


----------



## baddddmonkey

huskers said:


> Boulevard long strange triple and Sam Adams gingerbread porter.


Please post up about how the Gingerbread Porter is when you try it. I've seen that in my town, and thinking about trying it. Just haven't quite gave in yet.


----------



## pippin925

Reviving a dead thread. Anyone else enjoying craft brews??
Here's a few from last night. 
Ruthless Rye - this is an excellent ale. Paired nicely with an AF sungrown. 









Anderson Valley IPA - this was ok, a little too much malt for my liking


----------



## Jordan23

pippin925 said:


> Reviving a dead thread. Anyone else enjoying craft brews??
> Here's a few from last night.
> Ruthless Rye - this is an excellent ale. Paired nicely with an AF sungrown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson Valley IPA - this was ok, a little too much malt for my liking


Those look good! I'm slowly getting into the craft beer scene. I cant seem to stop drinking Cherry Wheat Sam Adams (if that counts?).


----------



## pippin925

Jordan23 said:


> Those look good! I'm slowly getting into the craft beer scene. I cant seem to stop drinking Cherry Wheat Sam Adams (if that counts?).


It's whatever you enjoy :beerchug: If you like a cherry wheat, you should also try a raspberry or cherry lambic. There's numerous breweries making some good ones.


----------



## Jordan23

pippin925 said:


> It's whatever you enjoy :beerchug: If you like a cherry wheat, you should also try a raspberry or cherry lambic. There's numerous breweries making some good ones.


Thanks for the info...Ill look into that.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

J.W. Lee Vintage 2005 Harvest Ale aged in Lagavulin whiskey casks.


----------



## pippin925

MDSPHOTO said:


> J.W. Lee Vintage 2005 Harvest Ale aged in Lagavulin whiskey casks.


Great looking ale - how was it?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

pippin925 said:


> Great looking ale - how was it?


It was interesting. It certainly had a lot of woody, smokey, peat notes to it, but the combination of zero carbonation, the winey flavors from whiskey casks and an extreme sweetness made it a one and done beer. At the end of the day I'm not sure if loved it or hated it, perhaps both and another sample is needed.


----------



## pippin925

Let's try to bring this tread back again. Post what your drinking. :beerchug:


----------



## pippin925

Moving on to breakfast Stout and a oliva V.


----------



## Chad202

Any Heady Topper aficionados here? I wanted to know if its worth the hunt because its impossible to find the stuff here in DC. That stout up there looks great btw^


----------



## TreySC

Chad202 said:


> Any Heady Topper aficionados here? I wanted to know if its worth the hunt because its impossible to find the stuff here in DC. That stout up there looks great btw^


Never tried it but it's on my list.


----------



## EvoFX

I have traded for heady. I am not a big fan. But it'd still good, I'll stick with pliney.

As for my list. Got myself some west ashley this week. And moved my cantillon to my cellar.



pippin925 said:


> Moving on to breakfast Stout and a oliva V.


Been wanting to get my hands on this. It doesn't come out to California: (

Anyone have access to.

New England brewery 
Toppling goliath 
Hill farmstead 
Maine co
Jester king
Surely 
3Floyds



mpls said:


> A few recent pickups
> 
> 2013 Darkness
> 
> 
> 2012 Dark Lord(red wax), 2013 Dark Lord(orange wax) and Jai Alai
> 
> 
> Some Abrasive(so happy this is back out already) and Bells Cherry Stout


Woah Woah, you trade?


----------



## TreySC

Was the Heady fresh when you tried it? I have heard it doesn't age well. I want to try Pliny also I have a friend out west who I trade beer with and he says he can get that. He did tell me the other day he had a box ready for me hopefully one will be in there.


----------



## mpls

EvoFX said:


> I have traded for heady. I am not a big fan. But it'd still good, I'll stick with pliney.
> 
> As for my list. Got myself some west ashley this week. And moved my cantillon to my cellar.
> 
> Been wanting to get my hands on this. It doesn't come out to California: (
> 
> Anyone have access to.
> 
> New England brewery
> Toppling goliath
> Hill farmstead
> Maine co
> Jester king
> Surely
> 3Floyds
> 
> Woah Woah, you trade?


That I do...this stuff was obviously from last year.

On the heady topic - I like it, although your not going to find it in MD. Just trade for it, it's not that difficult.


----------



## EvoFX

It was 2 weeks if I recall. Yea you don't want to age them. I am not.saying it's bad. Just over hyped like pliney. There so many better ones I can get. But I do want to trade off some fresher pliney east for some regular trades.



TreySC said:


> Was the Heady fresh when you tried it? I have heard it doesn't age well. I want to try Pliny also I have a friend out west who I trade beer with and he says he can get that. He did tell me the other day he had a box ready for me hopefully one will be in there.


----------



## dj1340

EvoFX said:


> I have traded for heady. I am not a big fan. But it'd still good, I'll stick with pliney.
> 
> As for my list. Got myself some west ashley this week. And moved my cantillon to my cellar.
> 
> Been wanting to get my hands on this. It doesn't come out to California: (
> 
> Anyone have access to.
> 
> New England brewery
> Toppling goliath
> Hill farmstead
> Maine co
> Jester king
> Surely
> 3Floyds
> 
> Woah Woah, you trade?


Good luck with Jester King, they hardly distribute anywhere. I was in San Antonio last week and only found
1 store that had any. Three Floyds is another difficult beer to find outside Indiana.
Don't know about the others


----------



## mpls

dj1340 said:


> Good luck with Jester King, they hardly distribute anywhere. I was in San Antonio last week and only found
> 1 store that had any. Three Floyds is another difficult beer to find outside Indiana.
> Don't know about the others


Those two breweries are easy to find compared to Hill Farmstead - they only sell products directly out of the brewery and in very limited quantities. None of the breweries on his list distribute much, which is probably why he's looking for locals who might be able to help him out.


----------



## pippin925

EvoFX said:


> Anyone have access to.
> 
> New England brewery
> Toppling goliath
> Hill farmstead
> Maine co
> Jester king
> Surely
> 3Floyds


Have access to Maine Co. The ones I've had we're really solid brews but they're pricey. I think there's better out there for the price.


----------



## mpls

pippin925 said:


> Have access to Maine Co. The ones I've had we're really solid brews but they're pricey. I think there's better out there for the price.


I agree with most of their stuff, but do enjoy lunch once in a while.


----------



## EvoFX

i have had lunch. how much does lunch and dinner run a bottle? anyone had the barrel program 1 from them?


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying one if my favorites tonight.


----------



## dj1340

Love just about anything from Founders. If you can get Fathead's Hop Stalker grab it. Could be one of this years best double IPA
this year.


----------



## pippin925

dj1340 said:


> Love just about anything from Founders. If you can get Fathead's Hop Stalker grab it. Could be one of this years best double IPA
> this year.


Founders is doing it right. Definitely a lot more hits than misses with their releases.

Ill need to keep an eye out for Fathead's, can never go wrong with a good IPA. Hopefully they have a distributer here on the east coast.


----------



## Scott W.

Had this one last night. Lots of booze, 11 abv but a bit sweet for me. Glad I tried it though as I love Victory stuff


----------



## dj1340

^^ That is a great beer Scott, Victory does some pretty good stuff


----------



## Scott W.

Hit like a ton of bricks too!


----------



## Weldon78

EvoFX said:


> I have traded for heady. I am not a big fan. But it'd still good, I'll stick with pliney.
> 
> As for my list. Got myself some west ashley this week. And moved my cantillon to my cellar.
> 
> Been wanting to get my hands on this. It doesn't come out to California: (
> 
> Anyone have access to.
> 
> New England brewery
> Toppling goliath
> Hill farmstead
> Maine co
> Jester king
> Surely
> 3Floyds
> 
> Woah Woah, you trade?


WOAAHH!! OMG!


----------



## strizza18

For those in the Pacific North West...

Pyramid Curve Ball (seattle)
Elysian Mens Room Red (seattle)
Dechutes Chain Breaker (Portland)
Rogue Morimoto Soba Ale (Portland/Seattle)
Hair of the Dog Ruth (Portland)
Brassneck Changeling (Vancouver, BC)
Main St Pilsner (Vancouver, Bc)
Parallel 49 Banana Hammock Hef (Vancouver, BC)
St. Archer Blonde (San Diego ya ya not PNW but still amazing)
Wingman Pocket Aces Double IPA (Seattle)
Hopworks HUB Organic Lager (Portland)

Tons More but thats off the top of my head... Feel free to add if you live in the area or have been here. Love to hear other ones!


----------



## DbeatDano

> Been wanting to get my hands on this. It doesn't come out to California: (
> 
> Anyone have access to.
> 
> New England brewery
> Toppling goliath
> Hill farmstead
> Maine co
> Jester king
> Surely
> 3Floyds


Good luck on Toppling Goliath. My sister lives further up north in Wisconsin and one shop by her carries it in limited supply. I told her I didn't care how much it cost, buy everything when they have it. As for 3 Floyds, Milwaukee carries Dreadnaught regularly, but in Columbus, all I ever see is Alpha King and Gumball Head, 2 beers that I enjoy, but have had a million times.


----------



## thechasm442

One of the best beers I've had this year. It almost tastes like a mocha cappuccino.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Terrapin Moo Hoo Chiato chocolate coffee milk stout while trimming the tree last night.


----------



## DbeatDano

Drinking one of my favorites while relaxing on a rare Monday off.


----------



## pippin925

MDSPHOTO said:


> Terrapin Moo Hoo Chiato chocolate coffee milk stout while trimming the tree last night.


Looks tasty. How was it?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

pippin925 said:


> Looks tasty. How was it?


It was good, but Terrapin is starting to get too big for their britches as it wasn't $14.00 good.


----------



## HIM

MDSPHOTO said:


> It was good, but Terrapin is starting to get too big for their britches as it wasn't $14.00 good.


I think the cost of this one had a lot to do with the cost of ingredients. But I agree it didn't blow me away. White chocolate moohoo is better.


----------



## Sag997

Some fridge filling for today! I am a big fan of Belgian Beers!


----------



## burntfoot

Glad I found this thread!!
Huge beer snob here
Got my brother in law driving me some 3flyods home for the holiday and taking a trip up to VT for Heady Topper and Hill farmstead!
My go to beer is Dog Fish 90 min -- love that stuff
Also make home brew IPA called Hop Snob-been compared to a west coast style double IPA
I will start sharing on this thread for sure


----------



## MDSPHOTO

The second seasonal from Terrapin French Toasted Wake N Bake Coffee Oatmeal Stout. Yet another fancy repack at a premium price with a marginal flavor shift from their regular Wake N Bake. It adds a sweetness to the original that while good, does not justify the premium price difference.


----------



## Branzig

Nothing fancy for tonight, just picked this up because I was craving one and the price was right. Looking forward to enjoying a pipe or two with it while wrapping up some presents.


----------



## burntfoot

Some Dogfish American beauty in my Tat glass


----------



## LGHT

MDSPHOTO said:


> The second seasonal from Terrapin French Toasted Wake N Bake Coffee Oatmeal Stout. Yet another fancy repack at a premium price with a marginal flavor shift from their regular Wake N Bake. It adds a sweetness to the original that while good, does not justify the premium price difference.


Thanks for the review. Almost pulled the trigger on a bottle simply because it was one of the few left on the shelf. Glad I didn't because it was a lot more than the Coffee Oatmeal Stout I got.


----------



## burntfoot

Some Dogfish 120 ... Rocket fuel


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Divine Bovine Chai Tea Milk Stout, you've never had anything like this its weird but good.


----------



## burntfoot

Heading up to VT this weekend... can not wait to load up! 
Heady Topper
Focal Banger
The Hill Farmstead
and many more!


----------



## TreySC

The wife and I were in Asheville, NC over the weekend. If you are a fan of IPA's and are there make sure you go to Wicked Weed Brewery and try the Freak of Nature, best IPA I've ever had. Unfortunately they don't distribute yet.


----------



## lvfcrook1503

burntfoot said:


> Heading up to VT this weekend... can not wait to load up!
> Heady Topper
> Focal Banger
> The Hill Farmstead
> and many more!


If you're going to VT could you swing by Magic Hat and slap the bejesus out of someone for discontinuing HEX?? I'd appreciate it lol


----------



## burntfoot

lvfcrook1503 said:


> If you're going to VT could you swing by Magic Hat and slap the bejesus out of someone for discontinuing HEX?? I'd appreciate it lol


for you.... of course :beerchug:


----------



## huskers

What are some must visit breweries in St. Louis MO?


----------



## demuths1770

burntfoot said:


> Heading up to VT this weekend... can not wait to load up!
> Heady Topper
> Focal Banger
> The Hill Farmstead
> and many more!


your not stopping at Long Trail??


----------



## MDSPHOTO

TreySC said:


> The wife and I were in Asheville, NC over the weekend. If you are a fan of IPA's and are there make sure you go to Wicked Weed Brewery and try the Freak of Nature, best IPA I've ever had. Unfortunately they don't distribute yet.


Wife and I did the Brews Crews in Ashville last spring and had a blast.


----------



## burntfoot

demuths1770 said:


> your not stopping at Long Trail??


Been to long trail a bunch of times..acutally fell into the river in the label during my honeymoon lol
Not this time heading more north and for harder to get brews


----------



## lvfcrook1503

huskers said:


> What are some must visit breweries in St. Louis MO?


Well it's not craft but that's where Anheuser-Busch is so I think it might be unamerican to not go there lol

Also 4Hands, and Schlafly


----------



## demuths1770

burntfoot said:


> Been to long trail a bunch of times..acutally fell into the river in the label during my honeymoon lol
> Not this time heading more north and for harder to get brews


ahhh ok cool


----------



## penna stogey

MDSPHOTO said:


> Wife and I did the Brews Crews in Ashville last spring and had a blast.


Going there on bikes in July....Must stop now IPA..That's a bold statement for BEST..Will try and post back. Thanks, David.


----------



## TreySC

MDSPHOTO said:


> Wife and I did the Brews Crews in Ashville last spring and had a blast.


That sounds like fun, wish my wife liked beer. We went with friends who have been before so we did the Biltmore during the day then just walked around down town at night.



penna stogey said:


> Going there on bikes in July....Must stop now IPA..That's a bold statement for BEST..Will try and post back. Thanks, David.


For me it was the best I've had I'm sure it had a lot to do with the freshness of being brewed on site. I also haven't had any of the so called IPA titans like pliney or heady. I highly recommend you go to the White Duck Taco Shop while you're there food was great and affordable.


----------



## huskers

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Well it's not craft but that's where Anheuser-Busch is so I think it might be unamerican to not go there lol
> 
> Also 4Hands, and Schlafly


Yea, we are touring that place and I plan on going to Schlafly too.


----------



## dj1340

If anyone has access to Alesmith Olde Ale give it a try, crazy good with flavors I've never found in a beer.
It sits around 11% but is still very smooth. Drink in a wine glass, or some other large glass, at about 55 deg 
to get best flavor.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

penna stogey said:


> Going there on bikes in July....Must stop now IPA..That's a bold statement for BEST..Will try and post back. Thanks, David.


Here is a link to the Brews Cruise in Asheville.
Asheville Brews Cruise | Asheville's ORIGINAL Brewery Tours!


----------



## burntfoot

back from my VT trip.. man it was beer heaven! 

Hill Farmstead was amazing.. got some growlers filled and some bottles (if interested message me). Then went on a 6 hr search for Heady Topper... man that stuffs sells out quick. Only came away with a case but happy to find what we did!
Then spent Saturday night in Waterbury..two of the best bars I have ever been to for craft beer.
If you love craft beer and can get to that part of VT I recommend you go ASAP!!


----------

